# ma voi conoscete il compagno fisso??



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.

Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.

Del resto per avere un rapporto con lei, per forza di cose lui deve sapere che esisto, così è anche più facile reggere il palco.

Ma voi lo conoscete il compagno ufficiale? Ci parlate?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Trovo che sia una cosa orribile avere rapporti di conoscenza o para-amichevoli con il partner che si contyribuisce a tradire.
Poi può succedere e può essere inevitabile.
Resta orribile.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo che sia una cosa orribile avere rapporti di conoscenza o para-amichevoli con il partner che si contyribuisce a tradire.
> Poi può succedere e può essere inevitabile.
> Resta orribile.



ma lei è anche una mia amica....una persona a cui tengo tanto.....non è che mi faccia particolarmente piacere frequentarlo...ma se lo conosco e sa chi sono evito di diventare bordeaux o di non saper che dire se me lo trovo davanti per caso.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma lei è anche una mia amica....una persona a cui tengo tanto.....non è che mi faccia particolarmente piacere frequentarlo...ma se lo conosco e sa chi sono evito di diventare bordeaux o di non saper che dire se me lo trovo davanti per caso.


 Non è obbligatorio andare oltre il saluto.


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è obbligatorio andare oltre il saluto.



quindi secondo te faccio una cagata colossale?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quindi secondo te faccio una cagata colossale?


 Fai quel che fanno tanti nella presunzione di non essere scoperti.
Se veniste scoperti quel pranzo insieme sarebbe una cosa insuperabile per lui. Costituerebbe uno sberleffo gravissimo.


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quindi secondo te faccio una cagata colossale?


 
si decisamente...
se il mio ex mi avesse fatto conoscere l'amante non avrei perso l'occasione per spaccarle la faccia...e non posso escludere di farlo se mi dovesse capitare di incontrarla


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> si decisamente...
> se il mio ex mi avesse fatto conoscere l'amante non avrei perso l'occasione per spaccarle la faccia...e non posso escludere di farlo se mi dovesse capitare di incontrarla


Arriverà un tempo in cui vi passerà questa frenesia... Continuare così significa essere ancora attaccate.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


E ti guardi allo specchio come se niente fosse?


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E ti guardi allo specchio come se niente fosse?


Ehi ehi, sono in due a tradire ... E' lei casomai che...


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

Io non conosco la compagna ufficiale, non ne sarei  capace. Non potrei guardarla senza pensare a quel che fa con lui. Ma tu come fai a sopportare di conoscerlo? 

Ho un'amica che è amica della moglie del suo amante. La poveretta le racocnta che lui non ha rapporti sessuali perchè dopo l'intervento alla prostata è rimasto impotente, mentre lei sa che non è vero. Particolari agghiaccianti. La poveretta l'ha anche invitata a casa loro, ma per fortuna lei ha avuto il buon gusto di non metterci piede.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> si decisamente...
> se il mio ex mi avesse fatto conoscere l'amante non avrei perso l'occasione per spaccarle la faccia...e non posso escludere di farlo se mi dovesse capitare di incontrarla


ma scusa lei che c'entra? a tuo marito l'hai spaccata la faccia?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Arriverà un tempo in cui vi passerà questa frenesia... Continuare così significa essere ancora attaccate.


no significa saper aspettare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Arriverà un tempo in cui vi passerà questa frenesia... Continuare così significa essere ancora attaccate.


Presentare come amico/a o collega l'amante al partner è un'igiuria grave e così viene vissuto dal tradito (quando ne viene a conoscenza) e tale resta. Dovessero passare decenni quel gesto manterrebbe quel valore.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> no significa saper aspettare...


Aspettare che cosa?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma scusa lei che c'entra? a tuo marito l'hai spaccata la faccia?


si..per quello che ho potuto si...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Presentare come amico/a o collega l'amante al partner è un'igiuria grave e così viene vissuto dal tradito (quando ne viene a conoscenza) e tale resta. Dovessero passare decenni quel gesto manterrebbe quel valore.


Ah perchè se l'amante è un'estranea fa meno male?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Io non conosco la compagna ufficiale, non ne sarei  capace. *Non potrei guardarla senza pensare a quel che fa con lui*. Ma tu come fai a sopportare di conoscerlo?
> 
> Ho un'amica che è amica della moglie del suo amante. La poveretta le racocnta che lui non ha rapporti sessuali perchè dopo l'intervento alla prostata è rimasto impotente, mentre lei sa che non è vero. Particolari agghiaccianti. La poveretta l'ha anche invitata a casa loro, ma per fortuna lei ha avuto il buon gusto di non metterci piede.
















Ma state bene? Cioè non potresti guardarla in faccia perché saresti gelosa di lei?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Io non conosco la compagna ufficiale, non ne sarei capace. Non potrei guardarla senza pensare a quel che fa con lui. Ma tu come fai a sopportare di conoscerlo?
> 
> Ho un'amica che* è amica della moglie del suo amante*. La poveretta le racocnta che lui non ha rapporti sessuali perchè dopo l'intervento alla prostata è rimasto impotente, mentre lei sa che non è vero. Particolari agghiaccianti. La poveretta l'ha anche invitata a casa loro, ma per fortuna *lei ha avuto il buon gust*o di non metterci piede.


 Non tanto, eh...


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Aspettare che cosa?


i tempi giusti per esempio


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> i tempi giusti per esempio


Scusa ma non capisco.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah perchè se l'amante è un'estranea fa meno male?


Un conto è una storia extra, un conto è essere derisi da chi tradisce.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> si..per quello che ho potuto si...


e perché spaccarla a lei? ti ha tradito lei?


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non tanto, eh...


 
Già. Infatti mi ha stupito il suo non voler oltrepassare il tempio della casa. In fondo peggio di così...


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma state bene? Cioè non potresti guardarla in faccia perché saresti gelosa di lei?


 
Beh, certo. Un'amante è gelosa della moglie, e di nessun'altra donna.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è una storia extra, un conto è essere derisi da chi tradisce.


Guarda Persa, mio marito e la sua amante scopavano a casa mia e già eravamo separati, quindi... Però si è sempre negata, io la volevo conoscere a tutti i costi (e non certo per spaccarle la faccia). Fosse stata un'amica o una conoscente avrei avuto meno timori per mia figlia. Non mi sentirei derisa, anzi, quasi rassicurata...

ps non mi confronto con le altre donne, o me o l'altra, senza combattere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Già. Infatti mi ha stupito il suo non voler oltrepassare il tempio della casa. In fondo peggio di così...


 Andare a casa sarebbe stata una cosa in più.


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e perché spaccarla a lei? ti ha tradito lei?


no però mi farebbe star bene...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Beh, certo. Un'amante è gelosa della moglie, e di nessun'altra donna.


Per me è assurdo.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

*lds*

lds...ha detto bene  Persa...

del resto se riesci a conservare la stessa faccia proclamando amore a due Donne  diverse...

e la stessa che si farà quindi  _s berleffo_ di questo ignaro signore...

a quanto pare non è proprio l'autenticità a caratterizzare le tue relazioni, quindi che te lo chiedi a fare?

sei fatto cosi e le domande che ti poni sono inutili.


Certo che anche la "moglie" che probabilmente ha sollecitato una cosa del genere...che delicatezza...una gran Signora...

nemmeno la difficoltà di ciucciarseli da sola le relative difficoltà del caso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Beh, certo. Un'amante è gelosa della moglie, e di nessun'altra donna.


allora l'amante non deve fare l'amante.
ma che credete scusate? che il terzo incomodo sia la moglie? che lui non ci vada più a letto? 
fate i seri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Persa, mio marito e la sua amante scopavano a casa mia e già eravamo separati, quindi... Però si è sempre negata, io la volevo conoscere a tutti i costi (e non certo per spaccarle la faccia). Fosse stata un'amica o una conoscente avrei avuto meno timori per mia figlia. Non mi sentirei derisa, anzi, quasi rassicurata...
> 
> ps non mi confronto con le altre donne, o me o l'altra, senza combattere.


Forse non hai capito a cosa ci si riferisce.
Si sta dicendo che nel momento in cui sei tradita e ignara di tutto, ti trovi a frequentare l'amante e sei presente a battute che credi ingenue e fanno invece rifermento alla loro intimità e complicità contro di te.
Questo non ti disturba???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> no però mi farebbe star bene...


allora vai in strada e ammazza qualcuno, se può farti stare meglio...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora l'amante non deve fare l'amante.
> ma che credete scusate? che il terzo incomodo sia la moglie? che lui non ci vada più a letto?
> fate i seri.
























   donna saggia...


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora l'amante non deve fare l'amante.
> ma che credete scusate? che il terzo incomodo sia la moglie? *che lui non ci vada più a letto?*
> fate i seri.


Appunto perchè lo sappiamo.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non hai capito a cosa ci si riferisce.
> Si sta dicendo che nel momento in cui sei tradita e ignara di tutto, ti trovi a frequentare l'amante e sei presente a battute che credi ingenue e fanno invece rifermento alla loro intimità e complicità contro di te.
> Questo non ti disturba???


Potrebbero esserci battute ANCHE senza per forza essere amanti no? E comunque lo sai DOPO, non a priori. Magari mi incazzerei con me stessa per non averlo capito in tempo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Appunto perchè lo sappiamo.



ma santiddio, ma se sei gelosa e vuoi l'esclusiva, te ne vai a cercare uno single (e comunque l'esclusiva non è garantita, perché potrebbe esserci una gelosa di te...), non uno con la moglie che lo aspetta a letto la sera.
ma davvero non vi rendete conto delle cose ridicole che dite?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Persa, mio marito e la sua amante scopavano a casa mia e già eravamo separati, quindi... Però si è sempre negata, io la volevo conoscere a tutti i costi (e non certo per spaccarle la faccia). Fosse stata un'amica o una conoscente avrei avuto meno timori per mia figlia. Non mi sentirei derisa, anzi, quasi rassicurata...
> 
> ps non mi confronto con le altre donne, o me o l'altra, senza combattere.


cioè scusa...vuoi dire nel vostro letto??
io non ce la faccio a sentire ste cose...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Potrebbero esserci battute ANCHE senza per forza essere amanti no? E comunque lo sai DOPO, non a priori. Magari mi incazzerei con me stessa per non averlo capito in tempo...


Infatti è quando lo sai, dopo, che trovi che sia stato un comportamento che aggrava il tradimento.
Può succedere di innamorarsi di un'altra persona, ma quel comportamento è un burlarsi del tradito e deve essere evitato.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma santiddio, ma se sei gelosa e vuoi l'esclusiva, te ne vai a cercare uno single, non uno con la moglie che lo aspetta a letto la sera.
> ma davvero non vi rendete conto delle cose ridicole che dite?


TUTTI gli uomini sposati dicono che con la moglie non hanno rapporti da tempo... e ci credete?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















ps idem le donne sposate ovviamente.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


Mio marito mi ha presentato la sua amante, voleva che diventassimo amiche... anche lei lo voleva.
Mio marito voleva invitarla a cena... nella mia casa.
Si stava spianando "la strada" per averla in comodità (proprio per reggere il palco).

Che ipocrisia, che bastardaggine!
Ti chiedo di riflettere.


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> allora vai in strada e ammazza qualcuno, se può farti stare meglio...


qualcuno non sarebbe la stessa cosa...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma santiddio, ma se sei gelosa e vuoi l'esclusiva, te ne vai a cercare uno single (e comunque l'esclusiva non è garantita, perché potrebbe esserci una gelosa di te...), non uno con la moglie che lo aspetta a letto la sera.
> ma davvero non vi rendete conto delle cose ridicole che dite?


io lo so...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> TUTTI gli uomini sposati dicono che con la moglie non hanno rapporti da tempo... e ci credete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chi ci crede aspetta anche l'arrivo di babbo natale il 24 dicembre notte.


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma santiddio, ma se sei gelosa e vuoi l'esclusiva, *te ne vai a cercare uno single* (e comunque l'esclusiva non è garantita, perché potrebbe esserci una gelosa di te...), non uno con la moglie che lo aspetta a letto la sera.
> ma davvero non vi rendete conto delle cose ridicole che dite?


 
Dove, al supermercato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> qualcuno non sarebbe la stessa cosa...


non capisco se scherzi o sei seria. se scherzi mi faccio una mezza risata, se sei seria ti compatisco.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti è quando lo sai, dopo, che trovi che sia stato un comportamento che aggrava il tradimento.
> Può succedere di innamorarsi di un'altra persona, ma *quel comportamento è un burlarsi del tradito e deve essere evitato*.


Persa scusa, ma sei tu a percepirlo così, certo è poco elegante ma si sa purtroppo come va il mondo. Forse ci voleva maggiore controllo, o forse, come è successo a me, la soglia d'attenzione era abbassata per altri motivi. Di solito si capisce quando c'è feeling tra due persone.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> chi ci crede aspetta anche l'arrivo di babbo natale il 24 dicembre notte.


hai dimenticato la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> qualcuno non sarebbe la stessa cosa...




















   dopo due anni?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Dove, al supermercato?


ma che tristezza...
ciò significa che hai pescato ciò che passava, senza una minima scelta, ma perché quello offriva il mercato? se trovi quello single l'amante prende un calcio nel culo e vai?
e poi dicono della fame nel mondo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> hai dimenticato la marmotta che incarta la cioccolata...



l'ho sdoganata a furia di tirarla in ballo, quella.

però c'è lo scoiattolo che mastica le virgosol... c'è un incendio?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non capisco se scherzi o sei seria. se scherzi mi faccio una mezza risata, se sei seria ti compatisco.


e perchè non dovrei essere seria...qua mi pare che ognuno fa quello che lo fa stare bene (vedi corna e tradimenti vari) ...a me una cosa del genere mi farebbe star bene (credo eh mica ne sono sicura)


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

comunque io batto tutti...io e il marito ci conosciamo e siamo usciti anche insieme parecchie volte (anni fa ovviamente) e mi è pure simpatico...e viceversa...


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> dopo due anni?


forse anche dopo 10


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda Persa, mio marito e la sua amante scopavano a casa mia e già eravamo separati, quindi... Però si è sempre negata, io la volevo conoscere a tutti i costi (e non certo per spaccarle la faccia). Fosse stata un'amica o una conoscente avrei avuto meno timori per mia figlia. Non mi sentirei derisa, anzi, quasi rassicurata...
> 
> ps non mi confronto con le altre donne, o me o l'altra, senza combattere.


 
beh...eravate separati quantomeno..e questo la fa la differenza.
la signora di lds non lo è.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> forse anche dopo 10


 
Sai che quest'ossessione ti impedirà di amare di nuovo? Non si può buttare via la vita con queste cose dai, è finita va bene. Si va avanti però. 

ps lo psicologo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa scusa, ma sei tu a percepirlo così, certo è poco elegante ma si sa purtroppo come va il mondo. Forse ci voleva maggiore controllo, o forse, come è successo a me, la soglia d'attenzione era abbassata per altri motivi. Di solito si capisce quando c'è feeling tra due persone.


 Non è una percezione del tradito è così.
Se lo vedi in un film comprendi benissimo che è una cosa  vergognosa e che è un insulto ulteriore per il tradito e questo insulto rimane.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> e perchè non dovrei essere seria...qua mi pare che ognuno fa quello che lo fa stare bene (vedi corna e tradimenti vari) ...a me una cosa del genere mi farebbe star bene (credo eh mica ne sono sicura)


perché dici cose che dal mio punto di vista sono accettabili sono se dette per scherzo.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh...eravate separati quantomeno..e questo la fa la differenza.
> la signora di lds non lo è.


Differenza? Con casa loro e scopavano nel MIO letto mentre io ero al mare con nostra figlia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps più grave per me questo che lo scopare quando eravamo ancora sposati... 

ps scusate l'OT


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa scusa, ma sei tu a percepirlo così, certo è poco elegante ma si sa purtroppo come va il mondo. Forse ci voleva maggiore controllo, o forse, come è successo a me, la soglia d'attenzione era abbassata per altri motivi. Di solito si capisce quando c'è feeling tra due persone.


Non credo sia un sentire solo di Persa, chiunque con un minimo di orgoglio personale si sentirebbe deriso e preso per i fondelli...e se c'è una separazione in atto, ad esempio o figli...credete davvero che un simile atteggiamento non influirebbe e si vivrebbe la cosa come acqua fresca? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Qualcuno diceva che ci voleva grandezza anche nella malvagità...qui vedo solo un livello infimo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Riguardo a chi è gelosa/o del/la  compagno/a dell'amante...non accettare il proprio ruolo, finchè oggettivamente non vi siano elementi certi per assurgere a un ruolo diverso, significa andar incontro a brutte musate contro muri di cemento armato...


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> forse anche dopo 10


quoto...se una persona ti sta sui cosiddetti e ti ha fatto qualcosa che reputi grave anche dopo 20


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è una percezione del tradito è così.
> Se lo vedi in un film comprendi benissimo che è una cosa vergognosa e che è un insulto ulteriore per il tradito e questo insulto rimane.


Ma dimenticare e VIVERE una buona volta no? 

Ci vorrebbe un nuovo amore ma fino a quando non ci si libera dal rancore, difficile, molto difficile...


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sai che quest'ossessione ti impedirà di amare di nuovo? Non si può buttare via la vita con queste cose dai, è finita va bene. Si va avanti però.
> 
> ps lo psicologo...


guarda che non sono per niente ossessionata...perchè se avessi voluto lo avrei fatto visto che ne conosco vita morte e miracoli, indirizzo di casa e  lavoro..spero solo per lei che la vita non me la metta mai davanti...sennò una piccola ma proprio piccola soddisfazione me la prendo


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> quoto...se una persona ti sta sui cosiddetti e ti ha fatto qualcosa che reputi grave anche dopo 20


 
 ah!!! viva la faccia
grazie caro


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma dimenticare e VIVERE una buona volta no?
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un nuovo amore ma fino a quando non ci si libera dal rancore, difficile, molto difficile...


Quoto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Differenza? Con casa loro e scopavano nel MIO letto mentre io ero al mare con nostra figlia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Evidentemente per te è più grave la violazione del tuo spazio che il tradimento di una promessa e la menzogna reiterata.
Ognuno ha sensibilità diverse.
Però ci sono tradimenti che sommano tante "indelicatezze" e non si può più parlare di scarsa eleganza, ma di atti spregevoli.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo sia un sentire solo di Persa, chiunque con un minimo di orgoglio personale si sentirebbe deriso e preso per i fondelli...e se c'è una separazione in atto, ad esempio o figli...credete davvero che un simile atteggiamento non influirebbe e si vivrebbe la cosa come acqua fresca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo sulle musate. Poi l'orgoglio sai... quando si ama non dovrebbe esserci


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Quoto


ma che quoti?
se ti sta sul culo il vicino di casa perchè ti ha fatto uno sgarbo (grave) non puoi avere più vicini di casa finchè noin ti passa il rancore? ma per favore......


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Differenza? Con casa loro e scopavano nel MIO letto mentre io ero al mare con nostra figlia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

non mi sono spiegata.

certo che questo gesto è ignobile.



io pero' mi riferivo allla opportunità di conoscere l'altra quando si è sposati.

e se tu desideravi conoscerla, essendo separata da lui, non l'ho considerato un gesto di indelicatezza come invece lo è nel caso di lds.

mi sono fatta capire mk?


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ah!!! viva la faccia
> grazie caro


ma prego....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma dimenticare e VIVERE una buona volta no?
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un nuovo amore ma fino a quando non ci si libera dal rancore, difficile, molto difficile...


 Io non tengo rancore e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non tengo rancore e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
> Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.


ecco...quoto...
è tipico delle persone anaffettive avere questo atteggiamento..sia per le mozioni positive che negative...non ti rimane nulla perchè nulla provi/hai provato...


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non mi sono spiegata.
> 
> certo che questo gesto è ignobile.
> 
> ...


Ok, non avevo capito. 

Mah dipende se è sesso o se è amore. Nel caso di amore (se fossi l'amante) romperei i coglioni allo sfinimento, dicendo di dire la verità al partner ufficiale. Se è solo sesso non toglierei nulla e quindi...


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che tristezza...
> ciò significa che hai pescato ciò che passava, senza una minima scelta, ma perché quello offriva il mercato? se trovi quello single l'amante prende un calcio nel culo e vai?
> e poi dicono della fame nel mondo.


non hai capito nulla, as usual.  ho detto proprio il contrario. sterile polemica, la tua.


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ma che quoti?
> se ti sta sul culo il vicino di casa perchè ti ha fatto uno sgarbo (grave) non puoi avere più vicini di casa finchè noin ti passa il rancore? ma per favore......


Lo cancello dalla mia vita, ma non per questo sto a rimuginare su come vendicarmi...fatica sprecata...e non ne vale MAI la pena...

Ps. quoto ovviament eciò che mi pare!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok, non avevo capito.
> 
> Mah dipende se è sesso o se è amore. *Nel caso di amore (se fossi l'amante) romperei i coglioni allo sfinimento, dicendo di dire la verità al partner ufficiale*. Se è solo sesso non toglierei nulla e quindi...


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non tengo rancore e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
> Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.


 
ecco...non è un'ossessione a riconoscere che erano 2 merde...è diverso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> non hai capito nulla, as usual.  ho detto proprio il contrario. sterile polemica, la tua.



hai detto il contrario??????? e dove, di grazia?

p.s. as usual? ma chi te conosce?
p.s.2 non ho capito nulla. ergo ho capito tutto.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non tengo rancore e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
> Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.


Cose gravi tipo? 

ps io non dimentico i grandi amori


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

[





> quote=Persa/Ritrovata;386125]Io non tengo rancore e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
> Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.[/quote]


 
esatto...vivere e dare un senso alla età anagrafica di tutti che quantomeno ti permette -qualche volta-di farsi meno male.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>
















   eh lo so, son cogliona...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cose gravi tipo?
> 
> ps io non dimentico i grandi amori


 Per te quali sono cose gravi? Ce ne sono?


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ecco...non è un'ossessione a riconoscere che erano 2 merde...è diverso


Uomini che avete sposato, coi quali avete avuto dei figli, che avete amato.

Li avete amati?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Io non tengo rancore *e dimentico proprio le offese, ma cose gravi anche se avvenute quarantanni fa non le dimentico e il tempo non trasforma in rosa quel che è nero.
> Questo non significa farsene un'ossessione, ma riconoscere le cose per quel che sono.


Non mi pare proprio che pinca non tenga rancore eh!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





A quello ci si riferiva...se ci si deve avvelenare la vita...ne val la pena?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo cancello dalla mia vita, ma non per questo sto a rimuginare su come vendicarmi...fatica sprecata...e non ne vale MAI la pena...
> 
> Ps. quoto ovviament eciò che mi pare!


ciao fedi...ma io mica rimugino...ho solo detto che se mi si presenta l'occasione la colgo al volo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




poi per il resto la mia vita va da se


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

*bona sera raga..scusate*

non ho salutato.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> eh lo so, son cogliona...



no, non cogliona. ma non sono sicura di aver capito cosa intendevi


(o forse sì e mi stai facendo paura?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lo cancello dalla mia vita, ma non per questo sto a rimuginare su come vendicarmi...fatica sprecata...e non ne vale MAI la pena...
> 
> Ps. quoto ovviament eciò che mi pare!


il ps non era necessario.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




lo cancelli se non ti si presenta sempre davanti e se non ti lascia in pace (anche con poco)


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che tristezza...
> ciò significa che hai pescato ciò che passava, senza una minima scelta, ma perché quello offriva il mercato? se trovi quello single l'amante prende un calcio nel culo e vai?
> e poi dicono della fame nel mondo.


E comunque hai portato la discussione fuori tema. il titolo è un'altro, non si parlava della presunta stupidità dell'amante ad essere gelosa. 
Non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uomini che avete sposato, coi quali avete avuto dei figli, che avete amato.
> 
> Li avete amati?


beh e che c'è di strano ho amato una merda...solo che ne sono stata consapevole dopo...mica lo rinnego


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho salutato.


bestia


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ok, non avevo capito.
> 
> Mah dipende se è sesso o se è amore. Nel caso di amore (se fossi l'amante) romperei i coglioni allo sfinimento, dicendo di dire la verità al partner ufficiale. Se è solo sesso non toglierei nulla e quindi...


 
mk...se _fosse_ amore non sarebbe necessario rompre i cocomeros 

	
	
		
		
	


	





me la concedi?


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bestia


 
puzzola....


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per te quali sono cose gravi? Ce ne sono?


Un tradimento non è una cosa grave.

Fare del male a me e a mio figlia, questo non lo perdonerei. Ma sarebbe istinto di sopravvivenza, ovvio.

Per il resto non mi interessa l'esclusiva quindi...


----------



## Pocahontas (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai detto il contrario??????? e dove, di grazia?
> 
> p.s. as usual? ma chi te conosce?
> p.s.2 non ho capito nulla. ergo ho capito tutto.


 
Io invece ti conosco. Dai giudizi taglienti e superficiali. As usual.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk...se _fosse_ amore non sarebbe necessario rompre i cocomeros
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conosci uomini coraggiosi?


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...



TU, sei matto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma lei è anche una mia amica....una persona a cui tengo tanto.....non è che mi faccia particolarmente piacere frequentarlo...ma se lo conosco e sa chi sono evito di diventare bordeaux o di non saper che dire se me lo trovo davanti per caso.



Non ti senti un tantino verme?  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> quindi secondo te faccio una cagata colossale?


Stai facendo una "Carognata"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma proprio grossa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> E comunque hai portato la discussione fuori tema. il titolo è un'altro, non si parlava della presunta stupidità dell'amante ad essere gelosa.
> Non c'entra nulla.


e ora ti buco anche il pallone


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ho salutato.


Miaooooo , ciao lidia... tut:0022 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    bien?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un tradimento non è una cosa grave.
> 
> Fare del male a me e a mio figlia, questo non lo perdonerei. Ma sarebbe istinto di sopravvivenza, ovvio.
> 
> Per il resto non mi interessa l'esclusiva quindi...


 Perché tradire e distruggere la famiglia che ci si era impegnati a costituire per il figli non è fare del male agli stessi?
O si fa del male solo fisicamente?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> *Io invece ti conosco*. Dai giudizi taglienti e superficiali. As usual.


oh gesù, mia madre


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, non cogliona. ma non sono sicura di aver capito cosa intendevi
> 
> 
> (o forse sì e mi stai facendo paura?
> ...


Ti faccio un esempio concreto, ho avuto anni fa una breve storia con un collega, conviveva con la fidanzata. La prima sera che è venuto da me gli ho fatto una testa così affinché avvisasse la fidanzata, sicuramente preoccupata della sua assenza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps ovviamente dopo un mese è tornato da lei


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> TU, sei matto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto... quoto... quoto...

ps: ma il vino lo hai bevuto tutto tu Marì


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tradire e distruggere la famiglia che ci si era impegnati a costituire per il figli non è fare del male agli stessi?
> O si fa del male solo fisicamente?


ma no cara Persa...mica tradire e distruggere una famiglia è fare del male...macchè scherzi...
bisogna essere politically correct e dire "va beh so cose che capitano"

(mi si attorcigliano le budella a me!!)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio concreto, ho avuto anni fa una breve storia con un collega, conviveva con la fidanzata. La prima sera che è venuto da me gli ho fatto una testa così affinché avvisasse la fidanzata, sicuramente preoccupata della sua assenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


monica, spiegati ti prego. doveva telefonarle e dirle dov'era , da chi era e magari cosa stava facendo?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh gesù, mia madre


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Conosci uomini coraggiosi?


conosco uomini che hanno avuto il coraggio di fare delle scelte...altri...che ci provano...che "tendono a "..certamente *pochi*..ma ci sono.


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma no cara Persa...mica tradire e distruggere una famiglia è fare del male...macchè scherzi...
> bisogna essere politically correct e dire "va beh so cose che capitano"
> 
> (mi si attorcigliano le budella a me!!)


E' vero pallina... mica uno/a se le cerca!! Capitano!!!!!!! Poi dire di no al destino??????


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma no cara Persa...*mica tradire e distruggere una famiglia è fare del male...macchè scherzi...
> bisogna essere politically correct e dire "va beh so cose che capitano"*
> 
> (mi si attorcigliano le budella a me!!)



ma nessuno ha detto questo.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché tradire e distruggere la famiglia che ci si era impegnati a costituire per il figli non è fare del male agli stessi?
> O si fa del male solo fisicamente?


No. Io ho amato mio marito, forse non come avrebbe voluto lui ma l'ho amato. E ho continuato a volergli bene DOPO. Cosa c'è di strano?

Avesse fatto del male fisicamente o moralmente a me o a nostra figlia non lo avrei fatto rientrare nella nostra vita.

ps e ripeto, niente esclusiva niente tradimento.


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Quoto... quoto... quoto...
> 
> ps: ma il vino lo hai bevuto tutto tu Marì


Ne conservo sempre una gelosamente per noi due


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> conosco uomini che hanno avuto il coraggio di fare delle scelte...altri...che ci provano...che "tendono a "..certamente *pochi*..ma ci sono.


Ne avevo sposato uno, peccato averlo capito dopo.

Ma non dispero, ce ne saranno altri.

ps parlavo di uomini coraggiosi in senso generale eh, non che vada a caccia di uomini sposati!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> No. Io ho amato mio marito, forse non come avrebbe voluto lui ma l'ho amato. E ho continuato a volergli bene DOPO. Cosa c'è di strano?
> 
> Avesse fatto del male fisicamente o moralmente a me o a nostra figlia non lo avrei fatto rientrare nella nostra vita.
> 
> ps e ripeto, niente esclusiva niente tradimento.


 Ma la famiglia è finita per il tradimento o no?


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ps e ripeto, niente esclusiva niente tradimento.


 
Ma Emme che ti salta in mente?

Racconta a mamma che ti succede


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh gesù, mia madre


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha detto questo.


mi era parso...forse mi sono sbagliata...nel caso sorry


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> monica, spiegati ti prego. doveva telefonarle e dirle dov'era , da chi era e magari cosa stava facendo?


No ma almeno avere le palle per dirle "tesoro stanotte non dormo a casa, domani ne parliamo". Ma che fosse senza palle l'avevo capito subito...


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti faccio un esempio concreto, ho avuto anni fa una breve storia con un collega, conviveva con la fidanzata. La prima sera che è venuto da me gli ho fatto una testa così affinché avvisasse la fidanzata, sicuramente preoccupata della sua assenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma scusa..non ti preoccupi del fatto che indirettamente la ferisci..e ti preoccupi della sua preoccupazione?

Modesto parere...o lo hai fatto per non ricevere rotture di coiones durante la sera ( comprensibilissimo )

oppure ti sentivi un verme e cosi hai fatto finta, in buona fede, di metterti la coscienza in pace.

non sei cogliona, sei frescona


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ne conservo sempre una gelosamente per noi due


tvtttttttttbbbbbb


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

una volta sono stato con una tizia che mi ha detto che ipotizzava di  fare un viaggio con me in un posto dove c'è un suo amico con il quale aveva fatto sesso qualche anno prima e che magari avremmo incontrato anche la moglie..
Le chiesi se quando era successo lui fosse sposato e molto candidamente mi disse di si..
alla mia obiezione che era proprio di cattivo gusto conoscere la moglie e che ALMENO IO mi sarei sentito in un imbarazzo lei rispose ancora candidamente "qual'è il problema, tanto lei non sa"...ma lo so io caxxo!
c'è chi conosce i compagni fissi e chi ha la faccia tosta anche se ipoteticamente di andare persino a conoscerli...
ovviamente 3 giorni dopo questa cosa, insieme ad altre che sono successe, tornando da un viaggio, non mi sono fatto più sentire...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> mi era parso...forse mi sono sbagliata...nel caso sorry



io ho messo in discussione solo l'odio e il desiderio di vendetta nei confronti dell'amante; di fatto non è lei che ha mandato a monte un matrimonio, ma lui nel momento in cui ha fatto una scelta, la scelta di tradire la moglie, la famiglia.

che rimanga poi il rancore nei confronti di lui ci sta. di fatto prima passa, prima stai meglio tu.


----------



## Old Italia1 (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh gesù, mia madre


dai.....


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> una volta sono stato con una tizia che mi ha detto che ipotizzava di fare un viaggio con me in un posto dove c'è un suo amico con il quale aveva fatto sesso qualche anno prima e che magari avremmo incontrato anche la moglie..
> Le chiesi se quando era successo lui fosse sposato e molto candidamente mi disse di si..
> alla mia obiezione che era proprio di cattivo gusto conoscere la moglie e che ALMENO IO mi sarei sentito in un imbarazzo lei rispose ancora candidamente "qual'è il problema, tanto lei non sa"...ma lo so io caxxo!
> c'è chi conosce i compagni fissi e chi ha la faccia tosta anche se ipoteticamente di andare persino a conoscerli...
> ovviamente 3 giorni dopo questa cosa, insieme ad altre che sono successe, tornando da un viaggio, non mi sono fatto più sentire...


 
non potevi fare cosa migliore.


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma la famiglia è finita per il tradimento o no?


Boh... Ero troppo occupata con la bambina per pensare a lui con lo sguardo perso, ho capito che si era innamorato di un'altra, gli ho detto ok separiamoci e così è andata. Lui voleva la famiglia (non io), e quando il figlio è arrivato preferiva passare le serate con gli amici o con la fidanzata (ops, amante)...  

Probabilmente se avessi insistito... Ma volevo fare la madre di nostra figlia, non la sua... 

Comunque poi davvero siamo tornati ottimi amici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Boh... Ero troppo occupata con la bambina per pensare a lui con lo sguardo perso, ho capito che si era innamorato di un'altra, gli ho detto ok separiamoci e così è andata. Lui voleva la famiglia (non io), e quando il figlio è arrivato preferiva passare le serate con gli amici o con la fidanzata (ops, amante)...
> 
> Probabilmente se avessi insistito... Ma volevo fare la madre di nostra figlia, non la sua...
> 
> Comunque poi davvero siamo tornati ottimi amici.


E distrarsi dal ruolo di padre voluto e distruggere il nucleo familiare non è fare del male?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> dai.....


eh oh, ha detto che mi conosce.


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh oh, ha detto che mi conosce.

























ti immagini sef fosse vero?


----------



## Old pincopallina (28 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma nessuno ha detto questo.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> io ho messo in discussione solo l'odio e il desiderio di vendetta nei confronti dell'amante; di fatto non è lei che ha mandato a monte un matrimonio, ma lui nel momento in cui ha fatto una scelta, la scelta di tradire la moglie, la famiglia.
> 
> che rimanga poi il rancore nei confronti di lui ci sta. di fatto prima passa, prima stai meglio tu.


ma guarda...odio, vendetta...non è propriamente così...io mi riferisco solo alle occasioni che la vita ci può presentare...mica sono andata a casa sua a spaccarle la faccia...(tra l'altro ho chiamato il marito ma non era in ufficio mannaggia, per cui ho lasciato perdere)


----------



## Miciolidia (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E distrarsi dal ruolo di padre voluto e distruggere il nucleo familiare non è fare del male?


apponto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ti immagini sef fosse vero?





























lo escludo solo perché so che ora non è a casa


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E distrarsi dal ruolo di padre voluto e distruggere il nucleo familiare non è fare del male?


Persa non è così semplice, ci sono tante dinamiche dietro.

E comunque lo devo solo ringraziare, non avrei mai avuto la forza di lasciarlo; lasciandomi  mi ha fatto riprendere in mano la mia vita. Mi sono innamorata, ho amato. Sono tornata a vivere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma guarda...odio, vendetta...non è propriamente così...io mi riferisco solo alle occasioni che la vita ci può presentare...mica sono andata a casa sua a spaccarle la faccia...(tra l'altro ho chiamato il marito ma non era in ufficio mannaggia, per cui ho lasciato perdere)


di fatto hai un astio nei suoi (di lei) confronti, che secondo me ti porta a nulla se non a farti rosicare in eterno. se incontrandola per strada dovessi rimanere indifferente, saresti _guarita _


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma guarda...odio, vendetta...non è propriamente così...io mi riferisco solo alle occasioni che la vita ci può presentare...mica sono andata a casa sua a spaccarle la faccia..*.(tra l'altro ho chiamato il marito ma non era in ufficio mannaggia, per cui ho lasciato perdere)*


Guarda queste sono le cose che non sopporto davvero.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa non è così semplice, ci sono tante dinamiche dietro.
> 
> E comunque lo devo solo ringraziare, non avrei mai avuto la forza di lasciarlo; lasciandomi mi ha fatto riprendere in mano la mia vita. Mi sono innamorata, ho amato. Sono tornata a vivere...


ecco forse la differenza sta proprio qui: non lo amavi abbastanza, e non la volevi la famiglia con lui..per cui te ne sei liberata ben volentieri...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh oh, ha detto che mi conosce.


solo mammà ti conosce?
che tenera...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di fatto hai un astio nei suoi (di lei) confronti, che secondo me ti porta a nulla *se non a farti rosicare in eterno*. se incontrandola per strada dovessi rimanere indifferente, saresti _guarita _


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> solo mammà ti conosce?
> che tenera...


con tanta certezza lo può affermare solo lei


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ecco forse la differenza sta proprio qui: non lo amavi abbastanza, e non la volevi la famiglia con lui..per cui te ne sei liberata ben volentieri...


Scusa ma non ti sei separata pure tu? Non lo amavi abbastanza?


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di fatto hai un astio nei suoi (di lei) confronti, che secondo me ti porta a nulla se non a farti rosicare in eterno. se incontrandola per strada dovessi rimanere indifferente, saresti _guarita _


chi lo sa...in realtà l'ho solo intravista di sfuggita e quindi manco so che faccia ha


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> chi lo sa...in realtà l'ho solo intravista di sfuggita e quindi manco so che faccia ha


meglio. non rischi di comprometterti


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di fatto hai un astio nei suoi (di lei) confronti, che secondo me ti porta a nulla se non a farti rosicare in eterno. se incontrandola per strada dovessi rimanere indifferente, saresti _guarita _


ma non sono d'accordo..l'astio per qualcuno è una malattia..per altri può anche non esserlo.-..e se c'è motivo fondato non vedo la ragione per dimenticarsene...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Guarda queste sono le cose che non sopporto davvero.


  e c'hai ragione...sapessi quante cose non sopporto io...
ma una mica può fingere che va tutto bene sempre...e poi mica possono sconnettere solo le o gli amanti impazziti...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa non è così semplice, ci sono tante dinamiche dietro.
> 
> E comunque lo devo solo ringraziare, non avrei mai avuto la forza di lasciarlo; lasciandomi mi ha fatto riprendere in mano la mia vita. Mi sono innamorata, ho amato. Sono tornata a vivere...


Allora se eri d'accordo con lui sulla fine della vostra storia e il tradimento è stato solo un pretesto ci credo che non porti rancore: siete corresponsabili della scelta.
Mica puoi ritenere che sia accaduto anche ad altri la stessa cosa e che debbano avere reazioni simili.
Io la famiglia la volevo e per me era sacra era al di sopra della mia individualità. Forse puoi capire che averla distrutta è una cosa per me molto grave.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Scusa ma non ti sei separata pure tu? Non lo amavi abbastanza?


 io mi sono separata perchè non ho avuto scelta...perchè dovevo crescere mio figlio tranquillamente e non fargli assistere a quando avrei scannato il padre (o lui me)...mica perchè non lo amavo...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> e c'hai ragione...sapessi quante cose non sopporto io...
> ma una mica può fingere che va tutto bene sempre...e poi mica possono sconnettere solo le o gli amanti impazziti...


Lettere telefonate a compagni ufficiali o non piazzate scenate urla ecc.ecc. non le sopporto. davvero. Ci vuole dignità. 

ps idem per le/gli amanti ovviamente.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> io mi sono separata perchè non ho avuto scelta...perchè dovevo crescere mio figlio tranquillamente e non fargli assistere a quando avrei scannato il padre (o lui me)...mica perchè non lo amavo...


Se tu lo avessi amato veramente l'avresti lasciato andare via, e il rancore non ci sarebbe più...

Capisco l'importanza del ruolo sociale di essere moglie, comunque.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lettere telefonate a compagni ufficiali o non piazzate scenate urla ecc.ecc. non le sopporto. davvero. Ci vuole dignità.
> 
> ps idem per le/gli amanti ovviamente.


 Ma la dignità non era ontologica e imperdibile in qualunque circostanza?


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se tu lo avessi amato veramente l'avresti lasciato andare via, e il rancore non ci sarebbe più...


Teoricamente si ... teoricamente pero'.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non potevi fare cosa migliore.


peccato che sono un coglione e mi sono fatto abbindolare quando mi ha ricontattato...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Lettere telefonate a compagni ufficiali o non piazzate scenate urla ecc.ecc. non le sopporto. davvero. Ci vuole dignità.
> 
> ps idem per le/gli amanti ovviamente.


piazzate...moi???
ma io sono una signora, mia cara 
ho solo fatto una telefonata con un tono ultraprofessionale a lui per invitarlo a conoscermi...mica gli ho urlato "tua moglie è una zoccola"


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora se eri d'accordo con lui sulla fine della vostra storia e il tradimento è stato solo un pretesto ci credo che non porti rancore: siete corresponsabili della scelta.
> Mica puoi ritenere che sia accaduto anche ad altri la stessa cosa e che debbano avere reazioni simili.
> Io la famiglia la volevo e per me era sacra era al di sopra della mia individualità. Forse puoi capire che averla distrutta è una cosa per me molto grave.


Persa perà la responsabilità è anche tua... non è che è arrivata la strega cattiva e te l'ha portato via... 

ps si può essere famiglia anche in altri modi, oltre al modo tradizionale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se tu lo avessi amato veramente l'avresti lasciato andare via, e il rancore non ci sarebbe più...
> 
> Capisco l'importanza del ruolo sociale di essere moglie, comunque.


 Scusa, ma che cavolo ne sai della storia di di Pinca?
Come fai a dire che le sue reazioni sono state eccessive e insopportabili?
Ma qualcuno ti ha mai detto che le tue sono state superficiali? No?
E allora non permetterti di dire che altre hanno sbagliato a sentire quel che hanno sentito e a reagire come hanno reagito!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> piazzate...moi???
> ma io sono una signora, mia cara
> ho solo fatto una telefonata con un tono ultraprofessionale a lui per invitarlo a conoscermi...*mica gli ho urlato "tua moglie è una zoccola"*


però sarebbe stata una cosa ad effetto


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa, ma che cavolo ne sai della storia di di Pinca?
> Come fai a dire che le sue reazioni sono state eccessive e insopportabili?
> Ma qualcuno ti ha mai detto che le tue sono state superficiali? No?
> E allora non permetterti di dire che altre hanno sbagliato a sentire quel che hanno sentito e a reagire come hanno reagito!


 
Persa spaccare la faccia, telefonare al marito di lei... scusa ma per me sono reazioni insopportabili. E dopo due anni ossessive.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa perà la responsabilità è anche tua... non è che è arrivata la strega cattiva e te l'ha portato via...
> 
> ps si può essere famiglia anche in altri modi, oltre al modo tradizionale.


 E due!
Ti ho appena detto di non permetterti di entrare nel merito e lo fai con me!
Ma che cavolo ne sai di come è andata la mia storia?
Ma pensa te se devo ricevere lezioni da te su quelle che possono essere le mie responsabilità!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E due!
> Ti ho appena detto di non permetterti di entrare nel merito e lo fai con me!
> Ma che cavolo ne sai di come è andata la mia storia?
> Ma pensa te se devo ricevere lezioni da te su quelle che possono essere le mie responsabilità!!


mk ma che combini, non sono abituata a vedere persa così arrabbiata


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se tu lo avessi amato veramente l'avresti lasciato andare via, e il rancore non ci sarebbe più...
> 
> Capisco l'importanza del ruolo sociale di essere moglie, comunque.


eh lo so che tu la mia storia non la conosci...
io l'ho lasicato andare via...salvo poi il fatto che è ritornato e non l'ho ripreso
quindi non c'entra niente il rancore...è che devo essere sincera con me stessa e gli altri..perchè devo dire che l'altra mi sta pure simpatica??
...se dico che il mio ex è una merda perchè non posso dire altrettanto di lei??

e poi che c'netra il ruolo sociale di moglie??...
io lo sono stata...tutte quelle che verranno dopo saranno "sciaquette"


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E due!
> Ti ho appena detto di non permetterti di entrare nel merito e lo fai con me!
> Ma che cavolo ne sai di come è andata la mia storia?
> Ma pensa te se devo ricevere lezioni da te su quelle che possono essere le mie responsabilità!!


Niente e nessuno mi dice cosa devo o non devo fare, grazie.

Non davo lezioni, ci si confronta. Non siamo qui per quello?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> e poi che c'netra il ruolo sociale di moglie??...
> io lo sono stata...tutte quelle che verranno dopo saranno "sciaquette"


Appunto...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> eh lo so che tu la mia storia non la conosci...
> io l'ho lasicato andare via...salvo poi il fatto che è ritornato e non l'ho ripreso
> quindi non c'entra niente il rancore...è che devo essere sincera con me stessa e gli altri..perchè devo dire che l'altra mi sta pure simpatica??
> ...se dico che il mio ex è una merda perchè non posso dire altrettanto di lei??
> ...


di sciacquette è pieno il mondo pinca...
anche chi crede di non esserlo...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> però sarebbe stata una cosa ad effetto
















e lo so..però c'è di base che sono una signora, mannaggia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




(sto lavorando su ad esserelo un pò meno...quando ci riuscirò ti terrò informata)


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> eh lo so che tu la mia storia non la conosci...
> io l'ho lasicato andare via...salvo poi il fatto che è ritornato e non l'ho ripreso
> quindi non c'entra niente il rancore...è che devo essere sincera con me stessa e gli altri..perchè devo dire che l'altra mi sta pure simpatica??
> ...se dico che il mio ex è una merda perchè non posso dire altrettanto di lei??
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> e lo so..però c'è di base che sono una signora, mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


posso darti qualche dritta....se devi perdere la signorilità devi farlo bene....


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

*Ussignur*

Ma siete tornate ad amare dopo tutto questo rancore?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Niente e nessuno mi dice cosa devo o non devo fare, grazie.
> 
> Non davo lezioni, ci si confronta. Non siamo qui per quello?


 Tu non ti stai confrontando per niente stai dicendo da sempre che quello che hai fatto tu è il comportamento migliore, più avanzato e intelligente.
Forse qualcuno ti ha pure insultata, ma io non l'ho mai fatto e tu ti permetti di dire cose offensive entrando nel merito dei miei sentimenti e dei miei comportamenti e dei miei valori.
Se di una vicenda conosci poco o niente non ti devi permettere di dare giudizi di valore e ti dico che non lo devi fare e posso dirlo perché si tratta di me e io so che non hai elementi per valutare.
Sì è partiti dall'indegnità da parte dell'amante di fare comunella col tradito e arrivi tu far lezioni di come si fa la tradita di classe...ma con chi credi di avere a che fare?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> e lo so..però c'è di base che sono una signora, mannaggia
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















   ok rimango in attesa di aggiornamenti


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Persa perà la responsabilità è anche tua... non è che è arrivata la strega cattiva e te l'ha portato via...
> 
> ps si può essere famiglia anche in altri modi, oltre al modo tradizionale.


ma quale strega cattiva!!!
secondo me un'alta povera illusa che per riequilibrare il suo di  matrimonio si è buttata nel mio..
solo che a me non è stato bene...

e poi senti non te la prendere...ma io ai cesaroni non ci credo... per me è una gran cacata


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> pincopallina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > eh lo so che tu la mia storia non la conosci...
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Tu non ti stai confrontando per niente stai dicendo da sempre che quello che hai fatto tu è il comportamento migliore, più avanzato e intelligente.
> Forse qualcuno ti ha pure insultata, ma io non l'ho mai fatto e tu ti permetti di dire cose offensive entrando nel merito dei miei sentimenti e dei miei comportamenti e dei miei valori.
> Se di una vicenda conosci poco o niente non ti devi permettere di dare giudizi di valore e ti dico che non lo devi fare e posso dirlo perché si tratta di me e io so che non hai elementi per valutare.
> Sì è partiti dall'indegnità da parte dell'amante di fare comunella col tradito e arrivi tu far lezioni di come si fa la tradita di classe...ma con chi credi di avere a che fare?


Non lo so Persa, mai conosciute personalmente quindi per me sei un nick e come tale mi rapporto. Cose offensive dire che le responsabilità in un tradimento vanno condivise? Mi spiace, per me non era un'offesa.
E ripeto ancora, io non sono per l'esclusiva quindi per me è difficile comprendere. Non dico che sia giusto o sbagliato, ma io ho amato ancora, nonostante la ferita, e fino a quando il rancore era dentro di me gli altri uomini nemmeno li vedevo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lo so Persa, mai conosciute personalmente quindi per me sei un nick e come tale mi rapporto. Cose offensive dire che le responsabilità in un tradimento vanno condivise? Mi spiace, per me non era un'offesa.
> E ripeto ancora, io non sono per l'esclusiva quindi per me è difficile comprendere. Non dico che sia giusto o sbagliato, ma io ho amato ancora, nonostante la ferita, e fino a quando il rancore era dentro di me gli altri uomini nemmeno li vedevo...


 Chiaramente non abbiamo la stessa idea di amore.
E' offensivo dire che devo condividere la responsabilità del tradimento così come lo è entrare nel merito delle mie reazioni a fatti che non conosci.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non lo so Persa, mai conosciute personalmente quindi per me sei un nick e come tale mi rapporto. Cose offensive dire che le responsabilità in un tradimento vanno condivise? Mi spiace, per me non era un'offesa.
> E ripeto ancora, io non sono per l'esclusiva quindi per me è difficile comprendere. Non dico che sia giusto o sbagliato, ma io ho amato ancora, nonostante la ferita, e fino a quando il rancore era dentro di me gli altri uomini nemmeno li vedevo...


mk se non sei per l'esclusività..allora da che cosa ècaratterizzta una relazione d'amore con progetti?


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma siete tornate ad amare dopo tutto questo rancore?


senti mk ma te lo  ha lasciato scritto il dottore che devi fare per forza la corretta...
ma io al marito che scopava con l'amante nel mio letto dove magari ci dorme pure mio figlio...gli facevo un buco in petto...ma che dici!?!?!?
ma di quale amore parli??...
ma quale rancore???

e poi non sei proprio tu che nella firma parli di "vivere con passionalità"...
che ci vuoi fare io sono una "passionale"


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiaramente non abbiamo la stessa idea di amore.
> E' offensivo dire che devo condividere la responsabilità del tradimento così come lo è entrare nel merito delle mie reazioni a fatti che non conosci.


Quando lo si fa con me non è offensivo? Poi io la penso così, per me del tradimento si è responsabili in due. Non sei da d'accordo, ok. Ma da qui a ritenerlo offensivo...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

*pimco*



pincopallina ha detto:


> senti mk ma te lo ha lasciato scritto il dottore che devi fare per forza la corretta...
> ma io al marito che scopava con l'amante nel mio letto dove magari ci dorme pure mio figlio...gli facevo un buco in petto...ma che dici!?!?!?
> ma di quale amore parli??...
> ma quale rancore???
> ...


dico che io ne vrei fatti due.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> senti mk ma te lo ha lasciato scritto il dottore che devi fare per forza la corretta...
> ma io al marito che scopava con l'amante nel mio letto dove magari ci dorme pure mio figlio...gli facevo un buco in petto...ma che dici!?!?!?
> ma di quale amore parli??...
> ma quale rancore???
> ...


Chi ammazza non è passionale, è un delinquente. Punto. Non mi ci far pensare che ho letto di quel padre che ha ucciso i due figli per punire la moglie. I brividi mi vengono.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando lo si fa con me non è offensivo? Poi io la penso così, per me del tradimento si è responsabili in due. Non sei da d'accordo, ok. Ma da qui a ritenerlo offensivo...


 Ma sarai stata responsabile tu di quello che hai subito e che hai restituito e che già avevi sperimentato nel ruolo di amante. Non peserà a te la distruzione di una famiglia in cui non credevi e di cui ti sei sentita liberata.
Ma non puoi trasferire la tua esperienza e il tuo sentire all'esperienza e al sentire definendo quelli degli altri sbagliati e ponendoti come modello.
Non sei modello di niente e di nessuno.
E' questo che continui a non capire.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk se non sei per l'esclusività..allora da che cosa ècaratterizzta una relazione d'amore con progetti?


Dalla voglia di stare insieme? Senza se e senza ma?


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chi ammazza non è passionale, è un delinquente. Punto. Non mi ci far pensare che ho letto di quel padre che ha ucciso i due figli per punire la moglie. I brividi mi vengono.


mo non saltare di palo in frasca...
stiamo parlando di conseguenze mica di omicidi...
io dico e ripeto se la vita mi darà l'occasione me la prendo, mica mi vado a comprare un'arma e vado a fare una strage...Punto


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> mo non saltare di palo in frasca...
> stiamo parlando di conseguenze mica di omicidi...
> io dico e ripeto se la vita mi darà l'occasione me la prendo,* mica mi vado a comprare un'arma e vado a fare una strage*...Punto


secondo me invece negli ultimi venti minuti ti è venuta voglia


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma sarai stata responsabile tu di quello che hai subito e che hai restituito e che *già avevi sperimentato nel ruolo di amante.* Non peserà a te la distruzione di una famiglia in cui non credevi e di cui ti sei sentita liberata.
> Ma non puoi trasferire la tua esperienza e il tuo sentire all'esperienza e al sentire definendo quelli degli altri sbagliati e ponendoti come modello.
> Non sei modello di niente e di nessuno.
> E' questo che continui a non capire.


Anche tu continui a non capire visto che io L'AMANTE non l'ho fatta mai.

ps mai voluto essere modello, però io mi sono rimessa in discussione.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> secondo me invece negli ultimi venti minuti ti è venuta voglia


----------



## Old ilary (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


Dai, devi ammettere che questo comportamento è terribile. Dentro di te lo sai bene, ma forse credi ke la situazione potrebbe farti comodo? Ma dico, a livello umano, no ti senti male nei confronti del poveretto? Farlo "scemo" e "contento"...tu come ti sentiresti? io avrei il buon gusto di salutarlo ok, ma senza approfondire la conoscenza.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> secondo me invece negli ultimi venti minuti ti è venuta voglia
















si ma non quella li però


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> mo non saltare di palo in frasca...
> stiamo parlando di conseguenze mica di omicidi...
> io dico e ripeto se la vita mi darà l'occasione me la prendo, mica mi vado a comprare un'arma e vado a fare una strage...Punto


Sei cattolica?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dalla voglia di stare insieme? Senza se e senza ma?


 
insomma..un vosemo ben universale...

in poche parole tu potresti accettare che per l altro non sia esclusiva.

ho capito male mk?


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> si ma non quella li però


ovvio..........


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sei cattolica?


eh???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Anche tu continui a non capire visto che io L'AMANTE non l'ho fatta mai.
> 
> ps mai voluto essere modello, però io mi sono rimessa in discussione.


 L'hai raccontato in questo thread del tizio che era a passare la notte con te e avrebbe dovuto avvertire la compagna. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E di nuovo...chi ti dice che altre non si siano messe in discussione?
Ma il risultato può essere stato diverso dal tuo perché diverse sono le vicende.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> insomma..un vosemo ben universale...
> 
> in poche parole tu potresti accettare che per l altro non sia esclusiva.
> 
> ho capito male mk?


Se me la si chiede ovvio nessun problema, ma altrimenti, ognuno libero di rapportarsi con chi vuole. Esattamente.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sei cattolica?


che centra?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> *Se me la si chiede ovvio nessun problema, ma altrimenti, ognuno libero di rapportarsi con chi vuole*. Esattamente.



Mk poco fa hai scritto "nessun tradimento" o sbaglio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che centra?



vorrà consigliarle mica di farsi suora?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'hai raccontato in questo thread del tizio che era a passare la notte con te e avrebbe dovuto avvertire la compagna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















   amante?Giuro che non ho usato incantesimi, sai com'è, succede...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> che centra?


Si parla di ammazzare...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vorrà consigliarle mica di farsi suora?


 
o di pentirmi dei cattivi pensieri!!!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> vorrà consigliarle mica di farsi suora?


 
taci


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> amante?Giuro che non ho usato incantesimi, sai com'è, succede...


 Perché sono amanti solo quelle che usano incantesimi?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mk poco fa hai scritto "nessun tradimento" o sbaglio?


Se  non c'è esclusiva non c'è tradimento, ti pare?


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sono amanti solo quelle che usano incantesimi?


Azz... le mogli?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> o di pentirmi dei cattivi pensieri!!!



in ginocchio sui ceci, e non discutere


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché sono amanti solo quelle che usano incantesimi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si parla di ammazzare...


NON se ne parla seriamente, monica, fai la brava prima che ci mandano tutti in galera


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Se non c'è esclusiva non c'è tradimento, ti pare?


ah ecco...ti nascondi dietro alla "condominio sessuale" così non corri il rischio delle corna...
beh tutto sommato può essere un buon escamotage...se non si è sanguigni specialmente


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> NON se ne parla seriamente, monica, fai la brava prima che ci mandano tutti in galera


ma dai!
pensavo solo io che le minacce a mezzo forum fossero reali?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si parla di ammazzare...


 
mk...ma era una metaffora..ti pare che pinca e io si vada in giro con martello?


io sono agnostica e cmq NON sono tollerante come come verso chi mi proclama il suo amore.

se trovo il mio compagno nel mio letto con un altra gli sputo in faccia.

*è rispetto per  se stessi*....che credo che in primis sia la religione che dovrebbero abbarcciare tutti.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> NON se ne parla seriamente, monica, fai la brava prima che ci mandano tutti in galera


Angelo queste cose NON mi piacciono, e sono seria. Si può evitare di dirle? Grazie.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in ginocchio sui ceci, e non discutere


si aspè...mo mi fustigo pure un pò la schiena...che non si sa mai mi dovesse venire qualche altra brillante idea


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Si parla di ammazzare...


... perche' i cattolici non uccidono?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> amante?Giuro che non ho usato incantesimi, sai com'è, succede...


* Ecco le tue parole:*

_Ti faccio un esempio concreto, ho avuto anni fa una breve storia con un collega, conviveva con la fidanzata. La prima sera che è venuto da me gli ho fatto una testa così affinché avvisasse la fidanzata, sicuramente preoccupata della sua assenza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















ps ovviamente dopo un mese è tornato da lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk...ma era una metaffora..ti pare che pinca e io si vada in giro con martello?
> 
> 
> io sono agnostica e cmq NON sono tollerante come come verso chi mi proclama il suo amore.
> ...


Era solo per capire. Credo che anche il padre di cui ho letto oggi pensasse in primis al rispetto. Sono stanca di leggere queste cose, stanca... E non venitemi a dire che sono malati mentali, un caso al giorno...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> NON se ne parla seriamente, monica, fai la brava prima che ci mandano tutti in galera


 
scccccccccccccccc


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... perche' i cattolici non uccidono?


Ovvio che era appunto una provocazione Marì...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mk...ma era una metaffora..ti pare che pinca e io si vada in giro con martello?
> 
> 
> io sono agnostica e cmq NON sono tollerante come come verso chi mi proclama il suo amore.
> ...


ma minimo!!!
e sputo pure a lei però


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Era solo per capire. Credo che anche il padre di cui ho letto oggi pensasse in primis al rispetto. Sono stanca di leggere queste cose, stanca... E non venitemi a dire che sono malati mentali, un caso al giorno...


 
figurati..uno che ammazza sta bene in salute.scoppia di salute.


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma minimo!!!
> e sputo pure a lei però


ecco prima lezione per staccarsi di dosso la signorilità..e non sai che soddisfazione...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma minimo!!!
> e sputo pure a lei però


embè...bella ricca pure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sarà poco cristiano...e molto ateo..ma ci piace sputare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Angelo queste cose NON mi piacciono, e sono seria. Si può evitare di dirle? Grazie.


Se non ti piacciono rivolgi la richiesta a chi le ha dette, in maniera diretta, senza girarci attorno partendo dal sei cattolica.


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> embè...bella ricca pure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

E allora? Niente incantesimi era per far capire come le amanti non hanno questo potere di sirene incantatrici, tutto qui.



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * Ecco le tue parole:*
> 
> _Ti faccio un esempio concreto, ho avuto anni fa una breve storia con un collega, conviveva con la fidanzata. La prima sera che è venuto da me gli ho fatto una testa così affinché avvisasse la fidanzata, sicuramente preoccupata della sua assenza...
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> embè...bella ricca pure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anche a me...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ecco prima lezione per staccarsi di dosso la signorilità..e non sai che soddisfazione...


vedi ...sto imparando...
mi applico molto però eh


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> ma minimo!!!
> e sputo pure a lei però


Grande classe... spero che i figli non assistano a queste scene...


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> vedi ...sto imparando...
> mi applico molto però eh


ci sarebbero altre cose, ma per adesso fermiamoci allo sputo perchè devi allenarti, caso mai il bersaglio non fosse proprio vicino...


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> anche a me...


porelli..già si sono beccati 6 sputi.


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande classe... spero che i figli non assistano a queste scene...


meglio che assistino al padre che non rispetta la madre..perchè crede nell'amore libbero...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E allora? Niente incantesimi era per far capire come le amanti non hanno questo potere di sirene incantatrici, tutto qui.


 Non era per questo era per dire che a te non piaceva la complicità.
E poi hai negato di essere stata amante quando ti ho fatto notare che forse avevi più comprensione per il ruolo avendolo vissuto.
Gli incantesimi non c'entrano nulla e non so perché li hai tirati fuori.
Il fatto è che chi tradisce ne ha la responsabilità e ne ha corresponsabilità pure l'amante e, se sposata, anche nei confronti del suo partner.
Non vedo perché vuoi attribuire automaticamente una responasabilità al tradito e neghi quella dell'amante.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> meglio che assistino al padre che non rispetta la madre..perchè crede nell'amore libbero...


L'amore libero non è scopare davanti ai figli. Per me lo sputo è volgare. Poi se lo trovate tanto divertente, ognuno si diverte come può...


----------



## Old pincopallina (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Grande classe... spero che i figli non assistano a queste scene...


la classe del c...o 
il marito si scopa l'amante nel mio letto e tu vai cercando la classe???
e che c'entrano i figli???

secondo me non stai molto bene e dici solo sciocchezze dettate dal buonismo che imperversa in giro
 (sono stata abbastanza di classe??)


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

*MK*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> L'amore libero non è scopare davanti ai figli. Per me lo sputo è volgare. Poi se lo trovate tanto divertente, ognuno si diverte come può...


ma _libero_ di che?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

e non mi rispondere dellafede _cattolica_ che non rispondo piu' di quello che scrivo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> e non mi rispondere dellafede _cattolica_ che *non rispondo piu' di quello che scrivo*...


si salvi chi può!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si salvi chi può!
















  animalo!


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

fine dei giochi.


..mk..ma dai...provocavo...


notte pimpi...l a pecora mi ha dato il colpo finale...qui sta succedendo di tutto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fine dei giochi.
> 
> 
> ..mk..ma dai...provocavo...
> ...



cerchi di tirarmele fuori, vero? mi provochi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





notte bestia


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> fine dei giochi.
> 
> 
> ..mk..ma dai...provocavo...
> ...


ti ha caricato?


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cerchi di tirarmele fuori, vero? mi provochi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
continuo domani


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> ti ha caricato?


porcolo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado davvero..notte italia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> porcolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Notte Micio


----------



## Old Italia1 (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> porcolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


notte micio.....


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> porcolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte bel micione... miaooo


----------



## Miciolidia (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Notte Micio


notte Ema....


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E ti guardi allo specchio come se niente fosse?


 
hai mai pensato di fare tipo che ne so il prete? hai un modi di accusare da giudizio universale!


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> comunque io batto tutti...io e il marito ci conosciamo e siamo usciti anche insieme parecchie volte (anni fa ovviamente) e mi è pure simpatico...e viceversa...


 
a me ha invitato a prendere una birra mi pare grottesca come cosa
io non ne sarei capace, mi incazzerei come un muflone


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> hai mai pensato di fare tipo che ne so il prete? hai un modi di accusare da giudizio universale!


uhm credo di non averne le carte  

	
	
		
		
	


	




per me comunque è disdicevole fingere amicizia non solo laddove dove non c'è, ma fingerla per arrivare a un secondo fine. il tradimento non esiste solo tra compagno e compagna ma anche nell'amicizia. dal mio punto di vista è peggio.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> a me ha invitato a prendere una birra mi pare grottesca come cosa
> io non ne sarei capace, mi incazzerei come un muflone


mi pare sia diversa la cosa, se non ho capito male.
lui ha cercato, non viceversa. tu non hai cercato di fartelo amico per destare meno sospetti e potere avere terreno facile con lei.


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> uhm credo di non averne le carte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
già alzata?....se puoi dormi...io non posso!


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi pare sia diversa la cosa, se non ho capito male.
> lui ha cercato, non viceversa. tu non hai cercato di fartelo amico per destare meno sospetti e potere avere terreno facile con lei.[/quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> già alzata?....se puoi dormi...io non posso!


sono caduta dal letto, sto aspettando che si liberi il bagno e onde evitare di riaddormentarmi...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera;386484
 
ah anche perchè già di per se non è il massimo del comportamento fare l'amante...[B ha detto:
			
		

> fare il ruffiano per continuare a strombazzare o farsi comunque i cavoli propri è na brutta cosa[/B]
> 
> io come minimo gli ho detto che mi scusavo ed ero una merda


vedi che a volte siamo d'accordo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





vado, buona giornata


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

io ne ho conosciuto uno solo......frequentavamo la stessa palestra dove poi ho conosciuto la moglie (e frequentiamo tutt'ora)...ci salutiamo quando ci incrociamo....mai andati oltre il saluto pero'


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

*Buongiorno*

tutti tranquilli stamattina?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Peace&love


----------



## Old Anna (29 Settembre 2008)

Io ho avuto modo (x una serie di circostanze) di vedere la moglie, così come lei ha visto me e sapeva benissimo chi fossi io...Ci è capitato parecchie volte di incrociarci x strada, ma nn ci siamo mai rivolte la parola...Evidentemente, non avevamo nulla da dirci


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

ovviamente nel mio caso non sa niente.....pero x un certo periodo ha sospettato di me giustamente tra l'altro (cosi mi ha riferito la moglie)


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


io lo conoscevo (ironia della sorte l'ho conosciuto anni prima di lei...), ancora ironia della sorte nn è che ci fosse mai stato un grandissimo rapporto amichevole tra me e lui, cmq ho sempre cercato di evitarlo, giusto il saluto o una minichiaccherata se nn potevo farne a meno, fare il para-amico come fai te (e lei che te lo permette!:blob

	
	
		
		
	


	




    mi pare davvero una gran merdata.


----------



## Old fatanera (29 Settembre 2008)

Io non la conosco/conoscevo e mai l'avrei voluta conoscere.
Me li son trovati davanti questo si, ma lui è stato esente dalle presentazioni se si fosse permesso avrei cantato!!
Piuttosto sono sicura che invece lei sapesse bene chi io fossi, s'è informata sicuro.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Io non la conosco/conoscevo e mai l'avrei voluta conoscere.
> Me li son trovati davanti questo si, *ma lui è stato esente dalle presentazioni se si fosse permesso avrei cantato*!!
> Piuttosto sono sicura che invece lei sapesse bene chi io fossi, s'è informata sicuro.


In che senso?


----------



## Old fatanera (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In che senso?



sapeva bene quanto fossi impulsiva, quanto per me fosse inutile avere una fidanzata che non si ama e non lasciarla, quanto avrei stroncato il suo narcisismo di averci entrambe davanti.
In fin dei conti: se non glielo dici tu glielo dico io, ma se glielo dico io e per l ennesima volta mi dimostri quanto mezzo uomo sei mi perdi!


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> sapeva bene quanto fossi impulsiva, *quanto per me fosse inutile avere una fidanzata che non si ama e non lasciarla*, quanto avrei stroncato il suo narcisismo di averci entrambe davanti.
> In fin dei conti: se non glielo dici tu glielo dico io, ma se glielo dico io e per l ennesima volta mi dimostri quanto mezzo uomo sei mi perdi!


 
Ah credevo fosse sposato, scusa non riesco a leggere tutto...
Concordo col mezzo uomo, però dirlo a lei no, non lo farei mai.


----------



## Bruja (29 Settembre 2008)

*LdS*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un conto è una storia extra, un conto è essere derisi da chi tradisce.


 
Perfettamente d'accordo, sai LdS, il come si conduce un tradimento fa la differenza circa la dignità dei traditori.... diciamo che tu la scelta l'avresti, evitare al massimo frequentazioni "amichevoli" con lui, quanto a lei, beh permettimi di non esprimermi.  
Si può tradire un uomo, ma ridicolizzarlo (perché di questo si tratta) dimostra una certa cialtronaggine rapportuale.  Che il marito le vada stretto ok, ma almeno non lo metta in condizioni di creare imbarazzo all'amante nel doverlo trattare da amico/conoscente.  
Spiace ma a mio avviso ia lei a dover gestire nel modo più opportuno questa faccenda, alla fine é l'uomo con cui divide la sua immagine sociale e quel che pende sul capo a lui si ripercuoye su lei.... la gente non sempre ha l'orecchino al naso (se l'ultimo a sapere é sempre il tradito/a, é anche vero che gli amanti raramente si accorgono di "chi sa di loro")! Quanto a te, proprio perché da tempo sai che non ci poteva essere questa grande amicizia, con coerenza evita di allargarla per agevolare  le frequentazioni spurie.
Bruja
Ripeto tradire non é la migliore delle azioni, ma aggiungere lo sbertucciamento di un'amicizia pelosa per agevolare il tradire, insomma per me fa una certa differenza nel valutare chi tradisce.
Bruja


----------



## Old fatanera (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ah credevo fosse sposato, scusa non riesco a leggere tutto...
> Concordo col mezzo uomo, però dirlo a lei no, non lo farei mai.



No, non è sposato è questo che mi rodeva.
Nessuno dice che sarebbe stato facile, ma l'amante non la so fare, di errori li commettiamo tutti, ma la vita è fatta sempre di scelte.
Non si puo avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
In seguito alle mie insistenze è degenerato tutto, è uscito il suo vero carattere e per quanto non sia facile dimenticarlo, voglio che mi stia lontano.


----------



## Old geisha (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


nel corso della relazione ho sempre evitato di parlare di lei, non mi interessava e mi infastidivano le domande sul mio lui, cosa che raramente ha fatto.
di lei sapevo chi era e dove lavorava, ma mai e dico mai ho voluto vederla e mai ho avuto l'impulso di partire per conoscerla.
non mi interessavano i confronti, i paragoni e altro.
se voleva me......... ho sempre pensato di essere meglio o di avere qualcosa che lei non aveva, pensiero ingenuo e stupido ma è così.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> *No, non è sposato è questo che mi rodeva*.
> Nessuno dice che sarebbe stato facile, ma l'amante non la so fare, di errori li commettiamo tutti, ma la vita è fatta sempre di scelte.
> Non si puo avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.
> In seguito alle mie insistenze è degenerato tutto, *è uscito il suo vero carattere* e per quanto non sia facile dimenticarlo, voglio che mi stia lontano.


Capisco. Mi sarei comportata allo stesso modo.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

secondo me il tradimento 'vero' succede nn tanto con l'atto sessuale tra amanti, ma soprattutto quando vengono messi in mezzo i mariti/mogli, lì allora 'accade davvero' il tradimento.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> secondo me il tradimento 'vero' succede nn tanto con l'atto sessuale tra amanti, ma soprattutto* quando vengono messi in mezzo i mariti/mogli, lì allora 'accade davvero' il tradimento*.








   non ho capito...


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> secondo me il tradimento 'vero' succede nn tanto con l'atto sessuale tra amanti, ma soprattutto quando vengono messi in mezzo i mariti/mogli, lì allora 'accade davvero' il tradimento.


 EH?????


----------



## Nobody (29 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> secondo me *il tradimento 'vero' succede nn tanto con l'atto sessuale tra amanti, ma soprattutto quando vengono messi in mezzo i mariti/mogli*, lì allora 'accade davvero' il tradimento.


 diciamo che quella è la "ciliegina sulla torta"...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> non ho capito...


(ho il dono di nn riuscire mai a spiegarmi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  
dicevo, il colpo di testa può accadere e si può perdonare, diciamo che se però si comincia a parlare di moglie/marito con l'amante (o peggio ancora come fa LdS) allora la merdata comincia davvero ad essere troppo grossa x essere perdonata.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> diciamo che quella è la "ciliegina sulla torta"...


appunto, è più o meno quel che volevo dire io.


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> (ho il dono di nn riuscire mai a spiegarmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho sempre parlato dei miei ex coi nuovi fidanzati... lapidata again?


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> (ho il dono di nn riuscire mai a spiegarmi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IO SAPEVO TUTTO DI LUI ma quando mi ha chiamato non ho potuto far altro che scusarmi e dirmi che ero una merda...c'è un limite a tutto...la colpa non è certo sua ma della sua compagna


----------



## Old alesera (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ho sempre parlato dei miei ex coi nuovi fidanzati... lapidata again?


 
mica con l'amante!


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mica con l'amante!


Mai avuto un amante... Nel senso, da sposata  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Però se la relazione dura un po' (non parlo della scopata di una sera) non mi sembra strano che si parli anche delle situazioni che si vivono, non ci trovo niente di scandaloso.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

io cmq dei vari mariti/fidanzati sapevo un po tutto
xche me ne parlavano a volte anche dettagliatamente.......


----------



## Old Papero (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io cmq dei vari mariti/fidanzati sapevo un po tutto
> xche me ne parlavano a volte anche dettagliatamente.......


Pure a me raccontava tutto dettagliatamente... che tristezza, che squallore se ci penso adesso... povero ragazzo


----------



## brugola (29 Settembre 2008)

bravo papero, squallore è la parola giusta


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

poi quando capita che li vedi in giro allegri e sorridenti pensi "ah ma allora e' lui il triste che non c'e mai,lo squallido,il sessualmente scarso ecc ecc ecc


----------



## Old Papero (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> poi quando capita che li vedi in giro allegri e sorridenti pensi "ah ma allora e' lui il triste che non c'e mai,lo squallido,il sessualmente scarso ecc ecc ecc



nel caso mio penso "...ecco il poveraccio che fa tutto in casa, spazza, rigoverna, da lo straccio, fa da mangiare, si occupa della bambina, lavora, è buono come il pane, scopa male, non capisce un cazzo, ha i genitori stupidi, non s'incazza mai con lei... e c'ha pure un bel mazzo di corna (non solo mie)..."


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2008)

Che fatica leggere tutto.

Ho aperto una discussione di cui mi dispiace non aver potuto prendere parte, perchè avrei avuto tante cose da dire.

Sono consapevole di non essere proprio una bellissima persona, truffo l'animo di minimo 2 persone. Al momento è così.

Io voglio veramente bene a questa donna, ci sono affezionato, ci tengo, la aiuto se e quando posso. Per fare questo, affinchè sia effettivamente possibile farlo io devo, anche se a malincuore, conoscere il marito. Lui deve sapere che esisto e che sono suo amico ( di lei). Poi, persa, io non faccio battute con lei su di lui perchè per me è una bellissima persona. E' un uomo che si è tanto sacrificato nella sua vita, che aiuta tantissimo gli altri e se ci penso mi sento una vera merda a fargli questo, ma sono innamorato di questa donna e mi fa tanto male non poterla vivere. Non posso azzerare i miei sentimenti e soprattutto non voglio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> E' un uomo che si è tanto sacrificato nella sua vita, che aiuta tantissimo gli altri e se ci penso mi sento una vera merda a fargli questo, ma sono innamorato di questa donna e mi fa tanto male non poterla vivere. Non posso azzerare i miei sentimenti e soprattutto non voglio.


beh, intanto un buon inizio potrebbe essere mollare la tua ragazza, nn è che lei la stai trattando molto bene...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq sn sempre più convinto che questa donna ti stia 'usando', diciamo, sei in mano sua e nn hai il controllo della situazione... e ciò è sempre male, porta sempre guai.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Un mio amico, che scopava con una nostra comune amica (e noi conoscevamo benissimo suo marito ... a sua volta nostro conoscente - non amico), una volta mi disse: meglio che la scopo io che la conosco bene ... tanto se no lo farebbe con un altro sconosciuto!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















posso dargli torto?


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Un mio amico, che scopava con una nostra comune amica (e noi conoscevamo benissimo suo marito ... a sua volta nostro conoscente - non amico), una volta mi disse: meglio che la scopo io che la conosco bene ... tanto se no lo farebbe con un altro sconosciuto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..............................una brava persona, lo faceva per proteggerla!


----------



## Old geisha (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Un mio amico, che scopava con una nostra comune amica (e noi conoscevamo benissimo suo marito ... a sua volta nostro conoscente - non amico), una volta mi disse: meglio che la scopo io che la conosco bene ... tanto se no lo farebbe con un altro sconosciuto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che cavalieri ........... non ci sono piu' uomini così in giro


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2008)

Io conosco la moglie dell'uomo sposato...la conoscevo prima ancora che si sposassero...è inevitabile, essendo amici(io e lui) ed avendo avuto in passato, quasi tutti gli amici con cui si usciva in comune!!!!

Del mio ex invece, quando ancora eravamo amanti, nn conoscevo la compagna....anche se poi l'ho sentita telefonicamente quando mi ha fatto sapere che lui mi aveva cornificato con lei...


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Io conosco la moglie dell'uomo sposato...la conoscevo prima ancora che si sposassero...è inevitabile, essendo amici(io e lui) ed avendo avuto in passato, quasi tutti gli amici con cui si usciva in comune!!!!
> 
> Del mio ex invece, quando ancora eravamo amanti, nn conoscevo la compagna....anche se poi l'ho sentita telefonicamente *quando mi ha fatto sapere che lui mi aveva cornificato con lei.*..


Che donna di classe... soprattutto molto sicura di lui...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Che donna di classe... soprattutto molto sicura di lui...


Guarda, io nn sarò una santa Emme, lungi da me dire una cosa del genere...ma...

Io nn ho mai detto nulla a lei(quando ero  l'amante)...solo ed esclusivamente per lui. Non avrei mai voluto essere la causa del suo dispiacere e nemmeno pensare che lui stesse con me perchè lei nn lo voleva più!!!!!Ho preferito mettermi io da parte....
Lei è stata di uno squallore totale, perchè lo ha scritto pubblicamente su una chat, piuttosto popolare....e mi è venuto un colpo quando l'ho letto, sono stata poi io a chiamare lei per chairire la situazione!!!
E ancora più squallida nel dirmi: _"Adesso che te l'ho detto, tanto lo so che ci farai pace e te lo riprenderai...tanto io nn lo voglio più"._...E alla fine io l'ho lasciato e nn sono + voluta tornare con lui e lei se l'è ripreso, nonostante lui più volte davanti a me le abbia dato della _***** che gli ha rovinato la vita!!!! _Ma come si fa, mi dispiace dirlo, ma sono degni l'uno dell'altra!!!!


----------



## MK (29 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Guarda, io nn sarò una santa Emme, lungi da me dire una cosa del genere...ma...
> 
> *Io nn ho mai detto nulla a lei(quando ero l'amante)...solo ed esclusivamente per lui. Non avrei mai voluto essere la causa del suo dispiacere e nemmeno pensare che lui stesse con me perchè lei nn lo voleva più!!!!!Ho preferito mettermi io da parte....*
> Lei è stata di uno squallore totale, perchè lo ha scritto pubblicamente su una chat, piuttosto popolare....e mi è venuto un colpo quando l'ho letto, sono stata poi io a chiamare lei per chairire la situazione!!!
> E ancora più squallida nel dirmi: _"Adesso che te l'ho detto, tanto lo so che ci farai pace e te lo riprenderai...tanto io nn lo voglio più"._...E alla fine io l'ho lasciato e nn sono + voluta tornare con lui e lei se l'è ripreso, nonostante lui più volte davanti a me le abbia dato della _***** che gli ha rovinato la vita!!!! _Ma come si fa, mi dispiace dirlo, ma sono degni l'uno dell'altra!!!!


Non capisco sta cosa di te che gli hai rovinato la vita...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps stanno ancora insieme?


----------



## Old lulu76 (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


 
ma per carità... già mi bastano i miei di sensi di colpa.. figuriamoci se vorrei conoscere anche la compagna dell'amante... dio me ne scampi...


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2008)

*O.T. ti riscrivo la mia storia, che magari è anche utile a qualcun'altro!!!*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non capisco sta cosa di te che gli hai rovinato la vita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quando ho conosciuto lui, nn mi aveva detto di essere fidanzato da 5 anni....diceva di essere single e ci siamo messi assieme,(abitavamo in 2 città diverse e per come si comportava lui e per gli orari che faceva, per me era impossibile pensare che fosse già impegnato), cmq sia, poco dopo mi lascia e viene fuori la storia che lui è fidanzato, mi allontano per un bel pò, lui continua a chiamarmi ma io nn cedo e nn voglio rivederlo....dopo circa un mese mi assicura che ha lasciato lei e ama me...torniamo assieme, il tutto dura meno di un mese, quando scopro che nn era vero, lo mollo e di nuovo penitente cerca di convincermi a stare assieme....lo evito e nn cedo per un altro bel pò di tempo, poi mi rassegno visto che nel frattempo mi ero innamorata e lo rivedo, gli faccio da amante e così per un'altro mese c.a. poi sbotto perchè nn ce la faccio più e senza dirgli niente cambio numero di cell. e mi rendo irreperibile, nonostante le sue ricerche, le sue poste sotto casa, nn lo incontro e anzi provo ad uscire con un altro ragazzo...il tutto va avanti un altro mese ancora,(la situazione è andata avanti così per 8 mesi) poi lo rivedo e lui lascia lei...nello stesso periodo ha un incidente, per cui la nostra storia si palesa a tutti, amici e parenti compresi e ci mettiamo ufficialmente assieme, per la durata di un anno. Anno in cui loro si sentivano(e a posteriori ho scoperto che questo sentirsi era 1 pò troppo frequente), ma nn si vedevano. Alla fine di questo periodo,  durante un nostro periodo di allontanamento dovuto ad un mio out-out(proprio perchè nn volevo che avesse più rapporti con lei), lui ha l'ha rivista e mi ha tradito con lei, subito dopo l'episodio (a detta di lei) lui l'ha allontanata, volendosi rimettere con me ed per questo che si è vendicata, facendomi sapere del tradimento. Io non l'ho perdonato, nonostante per 2 mesi abbia fatto come un pazzo, e lui ha ripreso a corteggiare lei, rimettendocisi insieme, tutt'ora stanno assieme ma sono entrambi molto insoddisfatti!!!!


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

LdS è meglio stare più lontano possibile dal marito della tua amante.
Queste storie al 99% prima o poi vengono scoperte.


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Quando ho conosciuto lui, nn mi aveva detto di essere fidanzato da 5 anni....diceva di essere single e ci siamo messi assieme,(abitavamo in 2 città diverse e per come si comportava lui e per gli orari che faceva, per me era impossibile pensare che fosse già impegnato), cmq sia, poco dopo mi lascia e viene fuori la storia che lui è fidanzato, mi allontano per un bel pò, lui continua a chiamarmi ma io nn cedo e nn voglio rivederlo....dopo circa un mese mi assicura che ha lasciato lei e ama me...torniamo assieme, il tutto dura meno di un mese, quando scopro che nn era vero, lo mollo e di nuovo penitente cerca di convincermi a stare assieme....lo evito e nn cedo per un altro bel pò di tempo, poi mi rassegno visto che nel frattempo mi ero innamorata e lo rivedo, gli faccio da amante e così per un'altro mese c.a. poi sbotto perchè nn ce la faccio più e senza dirgli niente cambio numero di cell. e mi rendo irreperibile, nonostante le sue ricerche, le sue poste sotto casa, nn lo incontro e anzi provo ad uscire con un altro ragazzo...il tutto va avanti un altro mese ancora,(la situazione è andata avanti così per 8 mesi) poi lo rivedo e lui lascia lei...nello stesso periodo ha un incidente, per cui la nostra storia si palesa a tutti, amici e parenti compresi e ci mettiamo ufficialmente assieme, per la durata di un anno. Anno in cui loro si sentivano(e a posteriori ho scoperto che questo sentirsi era 1 pò troppo frequente), ma nn si vedevano. Alla fine di questo periodo, durante un nostro periodo di allontanamento dovuto ad un mio out-out(proprio perchè nn volevo che avesse più rapporti con lei), lui ha l'ha rivista e mi ha tradito con lei, subito dopo l'episodio (a detta di lei) lui l'ha allontanata, volendosi rimettere con me ed per questo che si è vendicata, facendomi sapere del tradimento. Io non l'ho perdonato, nonostante per 2 mesi abbia fatto come un pazzo, e lui ha ripreso a corteggiare lei, rimettendocisi insieme, tutt'ora stanno assieme ma sono entrambi molto insoddisfatti!!!!


Mammamia che confusione!
A questo punto vien da chiedere... tu eri l'amante o la fidanzata? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





PS: scherzo Confù... x sdramatizzare un po'


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.


 
me fai paura!


----------



## Old Vulvia (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


(come al solito premetto che non ho letto tutto.. nun gliela fo...)

Ma come ti senti?

Comprendo che tu sia accecato dall' "_innamoramento_".. ma non riesci a scorgere di che pasta sia fatta la tua amante e ad esserne un po' schifato? 
Non ti sei sentito neanche un po' di compiere un'azione abietta nei confronti di quel poveretto che pranzava ignaro? E anche nei tuoi confronti, perchè ne va anche della tua dignità.
D'accordo che comunque gli trombi la moglie ma così sembra pure una beffa aggiuntiva e guarda che è una beffa anche verso te stesso..

LdS cerca di ripigliarti.


----------



## Old flstaf (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...




Scusa l'indiscrezione , ma il pranzo chi l'ha pagato ?
Ti sei fatto rimborsare il costo della benzina ?

Antonio


----------



## Old cornofrancese (29 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Scusa l'indiscrezione , ma il pranzo chi l'ha pagato ?
> Ti sei fatto rimborsare il costo della benzina ?
> 
> Antonio


----------



## Old Confù (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Mammamia che confusione!
> A questo punto vien da chiedere... tu eri l'amante o la fidanzata?
> 
> 
> ...



lo so, lo so....e ci scherzo anch'io...

sono stata l'uno & l'altra, sia amante che fidanzata...
Anche se l'unica cosa certa è che ci ha prese in giro in egual misura entrambe!!!

nonostante penso che abbia provato qualcosa!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> me fai paura!


 perchè? visto che tuo marito sa che ti senti col tuo ex amante ... come fai a scandalizzarti per così poco?


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> che cavalieri ........... non ci sono piu' uomini così in giro


 hai proprio ragione .... vuoi venire su mio cavallo?


----------



## Old sperella (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


Ti stai lasciando trascinare e stai esprimendo il peggio con questa donna  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Ritorna in te , prima di invischiarti ulteriormente in situazioni così pietose  !


----------



## LDS (29 Settembre 2008)

non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho. 
Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
Tutto qua.
Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


----------



## Old atopos (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho.
> Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
> Tutto qua.
> Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


 OK, se ci tieni tanto alla sua amicizia interrompi il rapporto amoroso con lei, datti tempo,  costruisci un'amicizia vera poi potrai  anche  renderti noto al marito e frequentarli insieme. sempre si è l'amicizia quello a cui tieni....


----------



## Old Anna A (29 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho.
> Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
> Tutto qua.
> Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


il punto è che la ami. tutto il resto è contorno..


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (29 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> TUTTI gli uomini sposati dicono che con la moglie non hanno rapporti da tempo... e ci credete?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ehm...non sempre, nell'un caso e nell'altro


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> il punto è che la ami. tutto il resto è contorno..


 
Questo è proprio un bel punto.
Allora... visto che c'è amore... perchè non lasciare marito e fidanzata?
Potrebbero mettere su famiglia e piombare nella noia mortale!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Questo è proprio un bel punto.
> Allora... visto che c'è amore... perchè non lasciare marito e fidanzata?
> Potrebbero mettere su famiglia e piombare nella noia mortale!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sì appunto . E poi , l' Amore prescinde dall'amor proprio ? Se la risposta è no allora capisco perchè Lds sta calpestando i suoi stessi valori pur di star con lei un pò di tempo in più di quello che lei gli concede di solito .


----------



## Fedifrago (29 Settembre 2008)

Lds...mi sa che stai preparandoti ad una di quelle musate...che ti ricorderai per un bel pò anche negli anni a venire..e non con piacere!


----------



## Old la Pecora (29 Settembre 2008)

*ohhhh*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...beee...


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto.....


 se la perdi come amante e' difficile che restiate amici.......almeno se ci tieni cosi tanto come dici....


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> tutt'ora stanno assieme ma sono entrambi molto insoddisfatti!!!!


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho.
> Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. *Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto*....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
> Tutto qua.
> Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


In effetti...


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho.
> *Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica.* Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
> Tutto qua.
> Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


beh, io di amiche ne ho tante ma nn è che abbia lo stesso rapporto che hai tu.... permettimi, mi sembra tutto fuorché amicizia, secondo me questa nn prova amicizia/amore x te, questa si sta divertendo con te e tu sei completamente andato di testa... poi se il marito ti scopre e ti mette il guttalax nel pranzo nn te la prendere, eh...


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> In effetti...


 
ma come "in effetti" il marito non è il padre .


Un marito e una moglie ( in queto caso si fa per dire ) non necessariamente devono conoscere tutte le frequentazioni dell'uno o dell'altro..dovrei aggiungere "perchè ci si fida e si è adulti " ma in questo caso...è inappropriato probabilmente.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

*corno*



cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> beh, io di amiche ne ho tante ma nn è che abbia lo stesso rapporto che hai tu.... permettimi, mi sembra tutto fuorché amicizia, secondo me questa nn prova amicizia/amore x te, questa si sta divertendo con te e tu sei completamente andato di testa... poi se il marito ti scopre e ti mette il guttalax nel pranzo nn te la prendere, eh...


 
assolutamente si. e inoltre se il marito la scoprirà...è certo che ti prenderai una musata con i controfiocchi..e vedrai che prova di _amicizia gli darà_


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma come "in effetti" il marito non è il padre .
> 
> 
> Un marito e una moglie ( in queto caso si fa per dire ) *non necessariamente devono conoscere tutte le frequentazioni dell'uno o dell'altro..dovrei aggiungere "perchè ci si fida e si è adulti "* ma in questo caso...è inappropriato probabilmente.


Non sono d'accordo, certo che ci si fida, ma le cose le si dicono.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, certo che ci si fida, ma le cose le si dicono.


 
beh..nel tuo caso è probabile...me lo stai dicendo tu.


personalmente nei fatti io non conoscevo tutte le persone che illo frequentava...e se una sera usciva con una persona che non apparteneva anchealle mie conoscenze...affari suoi.....


Se poi io, avessi sentito l'esigenza di conoscere, come nel caso di questo marito...beh..forse sarebbe accaduto perchè avvertivo  puzza di bruciato


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> beh..nel tuo caso è probabile...me lo stai dicendo tu.
> 
> 
> personalmente nei fatti *io non conoscevo tutte le persone che illo frequentava...e se una sera usciva con una persona che non apparteneva anchealle mie conoscenze...affari suoi.....*
> ...


Mi piace condividere tutto quanto si sta in coppia... Vanno bene gli spazi ma condivisi.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vanno bene gli spazi ma condivisi.


non concordo, spazi condivisi si, ma anche spazi propri, altrimenti diventa facile diventare l'uno la gabbia dell'altro.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> non concordo, spazi condivisi si, ma anche spazi propri, altrimenti diventa facile diventare l'uno la gabbia dell'altro.


Basta parlarne però... della serie, se esco ti dico dove vado e con chi vado.

ps non parlavo di fare tutte le cose insieme, lungi da me.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Basta parlarne però... della serie, se esco ti dico dove vado e con chi vado.


ah, vabbè, quello si! conosco tante coppie (fidanzati/conviventi/sposati) che nn si muovono se nn si muove anche l'altro/a... :baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   oi arriverà il giorno che mi diranno 'sai, tizio ha incornato caia', mi dispiacerà ma nn resterò più di tanto stupito... 

	
	
		
		
	


	









poi sta a chi è fuori casa di comportarsi ammodo, basta nn dire 'vado al bowling' poi in realtà va a giocare con altre bocce e/o birilli...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ah, vabbè, quello si! conosco tante coppie (fidanzati/conviventi/sposati) che nn si muovono se nn si muove anche l'altro/a... :baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esattamente


----------



## Old Vulvia (30 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Lds...mi sa che stai preparandoti ad una di quelle musate...che ti ricorderai per un bel pò anche negli anni a venire..e non con piacere!


già


----------



## Old Confù (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>



che c'è Emme?!?


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ah, vabbè, quello si! conosco tante coppie (fidanzati/conviventi/sposati) che nn si muovono se nn si muove anche l'altro/a... :baby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Bocce e/o birilli????


----------



## Old Italia1 (30 Settembre 2008)

l'importante è che quando si esce con un amico/a non si parli male del proprio "compagno" e non si permetta nemmeno di farlo agli altri...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2008)

Uff che giornata da non incorniciare.

Soddisfazioni personali dal lavoro 200, sentimentalmente oggi 3 tuonate nei denti che bastavano la metà.
Non so che cazz avevo oggi, ma è andata via senza fermarsi come avrei voluto, abbiamo parlato, parlato e parlato...le ho scritto una mail chilometrica in cui le dicevo che non ce la faccio più a dividerla, a stare senza di lei, a non poterla sentire quando voglio, a non poterla avere. Poi la chiamo e le dico che non posso stare senza di lei...insomma un bordello di bibliche proporzioni. Ma non capisco più un cazz di quello che mi frulla nella mente. Dovrei andare da uno psicologo e chiedergli se sono pazzo mi sa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non so nemmeno cosa mi pascola nella testa...io non vorrei frequentarlo...perchè mi sento una merda, perchè è sbagliato e non vorrei mai che sapesse che faccia ho.
> Il punto è che io voglio bene a questa persona, ci tengo ad averla anche come amica. Come faccio ad accompagnarla o ad andare a pranzo fuori con un'amica se il marito non sa nemmeno che esisto....così ci si fanno molte meno domande.
> Tutto qua.
> Non dico che è corretto, dico che è necessario.


E' necessario per avere un alibi...


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' necessario per avere un alibi...



oggi le ho detto che non la volevo più sentire, poi non ce la faccio, non so manco più cosa pensare....


----------



## Fedifrago (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Uff che giornata da non incorniciare.
> 
> Soddisfazioni personali dal lavoro 200, sentimentalmente oggi 3 tuonate nei denti che bastavano la metà.
> Non so che cazz avevo oggi, ma è andata via senza fermarsi come avrei voluto, abbiamo parlato, parlato e parlato...le ho scritto una mail chilometrica in cui le dicevo che *non ce la faccio più a dividerla, a stare senza di lei, a non poterla sentire quando voglio, a non poterla avere. Poi la chiamo e le dico che non posso stare senza di lei..*.insomma un bordello di bibliche proporzioni. Ma non capisco più un cazz di quello che mi frulla nella mente. Dovrei andare da uno psicologo e chiedergli se sono pazzo mi sa.


Insisti su questa strada...e sarà lei a chiarirti le idee...e i termini del vostro rapporto!


----------



## LDS (30 Settembre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Insisti su questa strada...e sarà lei a chiarirti le idee...e i termini del vostro rapporto!


Ma lei mi ha detto che non può stare senza di me....


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma lei mi ha detto che non può stare senza di me....


mmmmh, vedrai che prima o poi arriva la marmotta con la cioccolata...  

	
	
		
		
	


	









scherzi a parte, prova a staccare un po', stai correndo a 200km/h verso il burrone, se nn stacchi un po' nn riesci a riprendere il controllo della situazione...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Settembre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma lei mi ha detto che non può stare senza di me....


Scusa eh, ma questa è una balla! A parte che si può stare senza chiunque, se tenesse realmente a te lascerebbe il marito, così come se tu credessi davvero nel tuo amore lasceresti la tua ragazza.
Piace a entrambi indorare una storia eccitante.
Lascia la tua ragazza e ponile un aut aut e ...vediamo quanto vi amate.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (30 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma questa è una balla! A parte che *si può stare senza chiunque*, se tenesse realmente a te lascerebbe il marito, così come se tu credessi davvero nel tuo amore lasceresti la tua ragazza.
> Piace a entrambi indorare una storia eccitante.
> Lascia la tua ragazza e ponile un aut aut e ...vediamo quanto vi amate.


sante parole...

se riesci a porle un aut aut diventi il mio mito!


----------



## Old Confù (30 Settembre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> sante parole...
> 
> se riesci a porle un aut aut diventi il mio mito!


il mio mito lo sarebbe se prima di porre l'aut-aut lasciasse la sua ragazza!!!

Ma poi LdS tu nn eri quello partito in vacanza per ritrovarsi con la dolce metà?!?


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> il mio mito lo sarebbe se prima di porre l'aut-aut lasciasse la sua ragazza!!!


beh, quello glielo avevo già scritto vari post fa...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> beh, quello glielo avevo già scritto vari post fa...
















  Ave a te Oh Cornetto, mi genufletto alla tua supremazia, sei sempre troppo avanti!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Ottobre 2008)

*Seeee...buonanotte!!!*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma lei mi ha detto che non può stare senza di me....


Parole parole parole...parole parole parole...parole soltanto parole parole fra voiii!!


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Ave a te Oh Cornetto, mi genufletto alla tua supremazia, sei sempre troppo avanti!!!!
















  una volta LdS mi cagava, ora mi ignora...


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> una volta LdS mi cagava, ora mi ignora...


CORNUCCIO!!!!!!!!!!!!

non ti ignoro!!!!!!!!

l'out out sarebbe una presa per il culo. Io la lasceri la mia ragazza se sapessi di poter avere una storia con questa donna. Ma lei al marito non ci rinuncia....quindi non ha senso. Stiamo costruendo una storia parallela...bella per quello, ma mi fa scoppiare il cervello doverla dividere.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> CORNUCCIO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> non ti ignoro!!!!!!!!






















Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> l'out out sarebbe una presa per il culo. Io la lasceri la mia ragazza se sapessi di poter avere una storia con questa donna.


scusa se te lo dico, ma sei davvero una merda!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ma pensa un minimo a lei, ma che è, un pezzo di carne con cui divertirsi?!? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 nella vita qualche rischio bisogna prenderselo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





cmq a tenere i piedi su due staffe stai tranquillo che cadi da entrambe...


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico, ma sei davvero una merda!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fanculizzati! speriamo di no! Poi, so che almeno una persona mi sosterrà sempre, qualsiasi cosa accada.


----------



## Old giobbe (1 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Parole parole parole...parole parole parole...parole soltanto parole parole fra voiii!!



http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=wrlew2G6nvA


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fanculizzati! speriamo di no! Poi, so che almeno una persona mi sosterrà sempre, qualsiasi cosa accada.


eh, si, se la tua ragazza ti scopre sicuramente ti sostiene.... si, ti sostiene appeso x le palle...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> CORNUCCIO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> non ti ignoro!!!!!!!!
> 
> l'out out sarebbe una presa per il culo. Io la lasceri la mia ragazza se sapessi di poter avere una storia con questa donna. Ma lei al marito non ci rinuncia....quindi non ha senso. Stiamo costruendo una storia parallela...bella per quello, ma mi fa scoppiare il cervello doverla dividere.


 Questo l'abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
Ma, se l'hai capito anche tu, smettila di dire che non puoi fare a meno di lei "come se" tu l'amassi ...dì che è una normalissima, banalissima, limitata e squallida storia di amanti con la data di scadenza.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> eh, si, se la tua ragazza ti scopre sicuramente ti sostiene.... si, ti sostiene appeso x le palle...


non mi riferivo a lei


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo l'abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
> Ma, se l'hai capito anche tu, smettila di dire che non puoi fare a meno di lei "come se" tu l'amassi ...dì che è una normalissima, banalissima, limitata e squallida storia di amanti con la data di scadenza.



forse hai ragione, ma sai quanto non vorrei che fosse così. E poi i sentimenti dovrebbero essere reciprochi...e i miei sono molto più profondi dei suoi.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> i miei sono molto più profondi dei suoi.


minchia, ma se l'hai capito allora sei proprio masochista...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





sei già appeso x le palle, tra un po' si schiantano...


----------



## Old Confù (1 Ottobre 2008)

cornofrancese2008 ha detto:


> ma finitela che siete patetici!!!!!Tutte queste effusioni in pubblico
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Vulvia (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> forse hai ragione, ma sai quanto non vorrei che fosse così. E poi i sentimenti dovrebbero essere reciprochi...e *i miei sono molto più profondi dei suoi*.


Mavalà..

confondi l'amore con l'orgoglio.. il tuo orgoglio. Secondo me è una dinamica tipica di queste situazioni. Se lei si dimostrasse altrettanto o più presa di te, te ne staresti beato senza considerare l'idea di lasciare la tua ragazza.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mavalà..
> 
> confondi l'amore con l'orgoglio.. il tuo orgoglio. Secondo me è una dinamica tipica di queste situazioni. Se lei si dimostrasse altrettanto o più presa di te, te ne staresti beato senza considerare l'idea di lasciare la tua ragazza.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> cornofrancese2008 ha detto:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


guarda, sto cercando di riconquistare LdS, voglio salvarlo da una musata, ma ormai lui è preso da altro...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e cmq preferisco te!!!!!


----------



## MK (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> fanculizzati! speriamo di no!* Poi, so che almeno una persona mi sosterrà sempre, qualsiasi cosa accada.[*/quote]
> 
> Attento che anche le sante prima o poi si stancano...


----------



## Old Alexantro (1 Ottobre 2008)

ieri ho iniziato a conoscere il marito di un mio ex flirt di qualche tempo fa...(roba finita da quasi 4 mesi cmq)
 gran buona persona (almeno mi e' sembrata a pelle)....a pensare quello che ho fatto con sua moglie non mi fa stare bene x niente (fosse uno stronzo me ne farei piu una ragione)....quindi consiglio....evitate di conoscere il marito o la moglie dell'amante.....


----------



## Old Papero (1 Ottobre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ieri ho iniziato a conoscere il marito di un mio ex flirt di qualche tempo fa...(roba finita da quasi 4 mesi cmq)
> gran buona persona (almeno mi e' sembrata a pelle)....a pensare quello che ho fatto con sua moglie non mi fa stare bene x niente (fosse uno stronzo me ne farei piu una ragione)....quindi consiglio....evitate di conoscere il marito o la moglie dell'amante.....


Io lo conoscevo per forza di cose perchè lei lavorava con me. La cosa buffa è che lo difendevo dalle sue maldicenze, mi sembrava il marito perfetto e questa stronza oltre a fargli le corna (non solo con me) lo prendeva anche per il culo


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Mavalà..
> 
> confondi l'amore con l'orgoglio.. il tuo orgoglio. Secondo me è una dinamica tipica di queste situazioni. Se lei si dimostrasse altrettanto o più presa di te, te ne staresti beato senza considerare l'idea di lasciare la tua ragazza.



Lei non si dimostra altrettanto o maggiormente presa perchè non lo è. non centra nulla il mio orgoglio. Difatti è proprio così. Se potessi andare via con lei, lo farei domani mattina.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Lei non si dimostra altrettanto o maggiormente presa perchè non lo è. non centra nulla il mio orgoglio. Difatti è proprio così. Se potessi andare via con lei, lo farei domani mattina.


ti compro un ceppo con una palla pesante 200 kg e te lo lego alla caviglia.


----------



## LDS (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ti compro un ceppo con una palla pesante 200 kg e te lo lego alla caviglia.



Annuccia..........

ho preso la mia testa e ci sto giocando a calci. Ma perchè farei qualsiasi cosa mi chiedesse questa donna.....? Ma che cazzo mi ha fatto, ancora non riesco a capirlo.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Annuccia..........
> 
> ho preso la mia testa e ci sto giocando a calci. Ma perchè farei qualsiasi cosa mi chiedesse questa donna.....? Ma che cazzo mi ha fatto, ancora non riesco a capirlo.


andiamo bene... lei non ti ha fatto niente... è quello che hai dentro tu che fa da specchio a lei..

però io il ceppo te lo prendo perchè non voglio che ti fai troppo male.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Ottobre 2008)

Lds molla la tipa e incontra con Anna che scopri cosa vuol dire essere donna veramente..


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Lds molla la tipa e incontra con Anna che scopri cosa vuol dire essere donna veramente..


un'altra incasinata vorrai dire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Annuccia..........
> 
> ho preso la mia testa e ci sto giocando a calci. Ma perchè farei qualsiasi cosa mi chiedesse questa donna.....? Ma che cazzo mi ha fatto, ancora non riesco a capirlo.


Noi l'abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
Ha fatto quello che fanno tutti gli/le amanti.
Ti dà conferme di avere valore sessualmente e di essere un *uomo* di fascino perché hai tutto questo da parte di una donna adulta, bella e sicura che pure dimostra di trovarti interessante di testa più dei coetanei: è una bella gratificazione.
Con la tua ragazza ...ti senti un *ragazzo*. Un ragazzo insicuro del futuro, che ha valori diversi e che non può rassicurarti della tua potenza e abilità sessuale perché non ha esperienza.
E' tutto qui. Hai solo paura di non essere all'altezza del tuo modello di uomo ...uno che non si può lasciare.*




*capita a tutti di essere lasciati: nulla garantisce da questo.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Noi l'abbiamo capito da un pezzo.
> Ha fatto quello che fanno tutti gli/le amanti.
> Ti dà conferme di avere valore sessualmente e di essere un *uomo* di fascino perché hai tutto questo da parte di una donna adulta, bella e sicura che pure dimostra di trovarti interessante di testa più dei coetanei: è una bella gratificazione.
> Con la tua ragazza ...ti senti un *ragazzo*. Un ragazzo insicuro del futuro, che ha valori diversi e che non può rassicurarti della tua potenza e abilità sessuale perché non ha esperienza.
> ...


non la metterei giù così drastica, però. non credo che sia solo il lato sessuale l'attrattiva... credo invece che lui faccia da specchio e che il gioco piaccia tanto a tutti e due.
io continuo a pensarla una cotta madornale e basta, altrimenti lui sarebbe così fuori di testa da non riuscire più a fingere con la sua ragazza. basta che resti una cotta, però.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non la metterei giù così drastica, però. non credo che sia solo il lato sessuale l'attrattiva... credo invece che lui faccia da specchio e che il gioco piaccia tanto a tutti e due.
> io continuo a pensarla una cotta madornale e basta, altrimenti lui sarebbe così fuori di testa da non riuscire più a fingere con la sua ragazza. basta che resti una cotta, però.


Ma cosa vedono nello specchio?
Per me : due....amanti di valore

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yrb9T1wTU5Y


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma cosa vedono nello specchio?
> Per me : due....amanti di valore
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=yrb9T1wTU5Y


lo specchio serve a far venire fuori il meglio di loro, per questo è un gioco intrigante e sensuale ed è pure il meglio o il peggio che ci si può augurare, a seconda delle situazioni..
nel caso di lds è un macello, perchè lui con lei sta bene e si sente bene e lei lo stimola in positivo. il negativo è che secondo me lei non è sincera.


----------



## MK (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> l*o specchio serve a far venire fuori il meglio di loro, per questo è un gioco intrigante e sensuale ed è pure il meglio o il peggio che ci si può augurare, a seconda delle situazioni*..
> nel caso di lds è un macello, perchè lui con lei sta bene e si sente bene e lei lo stimola in positivo. il negativo è che secondo me lei non è sincera.


ESATTAMENTE. LDS se lei lasciasse il marito cominceresti ad andare in crisi...


----------



## LDS (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> lo specchio serve a far venire fuori il meglio di loro, per questo è un gioco intrigante e sensuale ed è pure il meglio o il peggio che ci si può augurare, a seconda delle situazioni..
> nel caso di lds è un macello, perchè lui con lei sta bene e si sente bene e lei lo stimola in positivo. *il negativo è che secondo me lei non è sincera*.



in cosa secondo te non è sincera? non mi ha mai detto che lascerà il marito per me, non ci facciamo promesse di alcun tipo, anche perchè conoscendoci non hanno alcun senso. 

Poi Persa, non è solo gratificazione sessuale, o essere considerato interessante come un trentenne che mi fa provare queste emozioni. E' tutta la nostra "storia" a piacermi.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in cosa secondo te non è sincera? non mi ha mai detto che lascerà il marito per me, non ci facciamo promesse di alcun tipo, anche perchè conoscendoci non hanno alcun senso.
> 
> Poi Persa, non è solo gratificazione sessuale, o essere considerato interessante come un trentenne che mi fa provare queste emozioni. E' tutta la nostra "storia" a piacermi.


facciamo che è sincera.
ma com'è che tu ti senti così insicuro, allora?


----------



## Old Bella Stronza (2 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


mai conosciuta, vista in foto sì.

è una bella donna, un bello sguardo.

mi domando perchè si aggrappi così alla sua infelicità.

non la invidio. conosco troppi retroscena....


----------



## Grande82 (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bella Stronza ha detto:


> mai conosciuta, vista in foto sì.
> 
> è una bella donna, un bello sguardo.
> 
> ...


 io posso dirtelo, lo sai: tu perchè ti sei aggrappata così a lungo a una cosa che fin dall'inizio, per quanta gioia ti dava, ti rendeva comunque infelice?


----------



## Old alesera (3 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io posso dirtelo, lo sai: tu perchè ti sei aggrappata così a lungo a una cosa che fin dall'inizio, per quanta gioia ti dava, ti rendeva comunque infelice?


 
io non posso invidiare il compagno del mio ex  ma non possiamo noi ex o amanti attuali criticare i LORO COMPAGNI che colpe non ne hanno e se fanno bene a perdonare o fanno male lo sanno solo loro

il tempo fa i conti


----------



## Bruja (3 Ottobre 2008)

*Vedi...*



Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in cosa secondo te non è sincera? non mi ha mai detto che lascerà il marito per me, non ci facciamo promesse di alcun tipo, anche perchè conoscendoci non hanno alcun senso.
> 
> Poi Persa, non è solo gratificazione sessuale, o essere considerato interessante come un trentenne che mi fa provare queste emozioni. E' tutta la nostra "storia" a piacermi.


 
Nell'ultima frase hai riassunto tutto quello che c'era di dire.... chi se ne frega se la cosa non é come dovrebbe, chi se ne frega se lei non lascerà il marito e se tu hai comunque dei pensieri.... la morale é che questa storia, sia come sia, ti piace così com'é.... il resto sono chiacchiere, e se ne parli spesso, non é per avere dei pareri, che comunque argomenti per liberalità, ma perché ti piace parlarne quando lei non é presente, é un po' come averla sempre intorno e nei pensieri.
Sei nella fase plateau, al massimo della storia ma in uno stato oltre il quale non si può andare.
La parabola avrà il suo normale corso e tutto si risolverà in proprio.... 
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nell'ultima frase hai riassunto tutto quello che c'era di dire.... chi se ne frega se la cosa non é come dovrebbe, chi se ne frega se lei non lascerà il marito e se tu hai comunque dei pensieri.... la morale é che questa storia, sia come sia, ti piace così com'é.... il resto sono chiacchiere, e se ne parli spesso, non é per avere dei pareri, che comunque argomenti per liberalità, ma perché ti piace parlarne quando lei non é presente, é un po' come averla sempre intorno e nei pensieri.
> Sei nella fase plateau, al massimo della storia ma in uno stato oltre il quale non si può andare.
> *La parabola avrà il suo normale corso e tutto si risolverà in proprio*....
> Bruja


Non la vedo così semplice...lui sta andando oltre, partendo per la tangente, inizia a farle richieste che lei non ha alcuna intenzione di esaudire (da quel che lui dice, ma anche come è normale che sia..).. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





A costo di ripetermi, vedo il muro che gli si avvicina sempre più al naso!


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Nell'ultima frase hai riassunto tutto quello che c'era di dire.... chi se ne frega se la cosa non é come dovrebbe, chi se ne frega se lei non lascerà il marito e se tu hai comunque dei pensieri.... la morale é che questa storia, sia come sia, ti piace così com'é.... il resto sono chiacchiere, e se ne parli spesso, non é per avere dei pareri, che comunque argomenti per liberalità, ma perché ti piace parlarne quando lei non é presente, é un po' come averla sempre intorno e nei pensieri.
> Sei nella fase plateau, al massimo della storia ma in uno stato oltre il quale non si può andare.
> La parabola avrà il suo normale corso e tutto si risolverà in proprio....
> Bruja



Esatto bru. A me piace parlare di lei perchè mi fa sentire vicino a lei anche quando non è presente. Le scrivo mail perchè mi sento con lei quando le leggerà. E' sempre nei miei pensieri e scrivere, parlare di lei mi fa sentire insieme a lei. Lo stadio successivo è inaccessibile, ma ne sono consapevole e me ne sono fatto una ragione. non ho nulla da chiedere in più perchè sono situazioni che non mi appartengono. Quando abbiamo la possibilità di stare insieme, viviamo ore bellissime in cui siamo tenerissimi, ci vogliamo bene e il tempo si ferma, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita. 
Potessi scegliere prenderei di più, ma non si può e non rinuncio a tutto perchè non posso avere il pacchetto completo. Abbiamo tante di quelle cose in comune, abbiamo costruito un così bel rapporto che non voglio nè adesso, nè in futuro distruggere.

Fedi. E' vero che sono partito per la tangente, perchè mi sento così bene in sua presenza, perchè sto bene fisicamente e mentalmente con questa donna, ma il muro non c'è da rompere perchè io non faccio richieste, non le chiedo nulla, prendo quello che arriva. Non ci sono scelte da fare, c'è solo da vivere la nostra storia parallela che cresce ogni giorno di più e diventa sempre più bella. 

Anna, lei con me è sincera, non ha motivo di mentirmi. Anche perchè non vedo cosa dovrebbe tenermi nascosto.


----------



## Nordica (3 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Esatto bru. A me piace parlare di lei perchè mi fa sentire vicino a lei anche quando non è presente. Le scrivo mail perchè mi sento con lei quando le leggerà. E' sempre nei miei pensieri e scrivere, parlare di lei mi fa sentire insieme a lei. Lo stadio successivo è inaccessibile, ma ne sono consapevole e me ne sono fatto una ragione. non ho nulla da chiedere in più perchè sono situazioni che non mi appartengono. Quando abbiamo la possibilità di stare insieme, viviamo ore bellissime in cui siamo tenerissimi, ci vogliamo bene e il tempo si ferma, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita.
> Potessi scegliere prenderei di più, ma non si può e non rinuncio a tutto perchè non posso avere il pacchetto completo. Abbiamo tante di quelle cose in comune, abbiamo costruito un così bel rapporto che non voglio nè adesso, nè in futuro distruggere.
> 
> Fedi. E' vero che sono partito per la tangente, perchè mi sento così bene in sua presenza, perchè sto bene fisicamente e mentalmente con questa donna, ma il muro non c'è da rompere perchè io non faccio richieste, non le chiedo nulla, prendo quello che arriva. Non ci sono scelte da fare, c'è solo da vivere la nostra storia parallela che cresce ogni giorno di più e diventa sempre più bella.
> ...


 
non posso dirti quanto e bello leggere di questo tuo amore!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Esatto bru. A me piace parlare di lei perchè mi fa sentire vicino a lei anche quando non è presente. Le scrivo mail perchè mi sento con lei quando le leggerà. E' sempre nei miei pensieri e scrivere, parlare di lei mi fa sentire insieme a lei. Lo stadio successivo è inaccessibile, ma ne sono consapevole e me ne sono fatto una ragione. non ho nulla da chiedere in più perchè sono situazioni che non mi appartengono. Quando abbiamo la possibilità di stare insieme, viviamo ore bellissime in cui siamo tenerissimi, ci vogliamo bene e il tempo si ferma, poi ognuno torna alla sua vita.
> Potessi scegliere prenderei di più, ma non si può e non rinuncio a tutto perchè non posso avere il pacchetto completo. Abbiamo tante di quelle cose in comune, abbiamo costruito un così bel rapporto che non voglio nè adesso, nè in futuro distruggere.
> 
> Fedi. E' vero che sono partito per la tangente, perchè mi sento così bene in sua presenza, perchè sto bene fisicamente e mentalmente con questa donna, ma il muro non c'è da rompere perchè io non faccio richieste, *non le chiedo nulla, prendo quello che arriva. Non ci sono scelte da fare*, c'è solo da vivere la nostra storia parallela che cresce ogni giorno di più e diventa sempre più bella.
> ...


Mi pareva di aver letto nei giorni scorsi che le avessi detto che la volevi tutta per te...e che questo iniziassi a sentire... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Forse ho letto od interpretato male io...


----------



## LDS (3 Ottobre 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi pareva di aver letto nei giorni scorsi che le avessi detto che la volevi tutta per te...e che questo iniziassi a sentire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no, è vero....l'ho detto e lo penso. Mi piacerebbe davvero averla tutta per me...come mi piacerebbe avere in garage una ferrari, ma non posso averla lei, e non riesco a dirle non ci sentiamo più, non ci vediamo più perchè non posso avere una relazione ufficiale con te. Siamo amici e ci vogliamo bene e fra di noi c'è un'attrazione fisica bestiale che ci fa ribollire il sangue. Quindi è ovvio che quando siamo da soli finisce in un modo solo.

Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono tante cose in ballo con questa persona e non posso e non voglio troncarle tutte perchè non posso avere quello che mi piacerebbe tanto vivere.


----------



## Old alesera (3 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> No, no, è vero....l'ho detto e lo penso. Mi piacerebbe davvero averla tutta per me...come mi piacerebbe avere in garage una ferrari, ma non posso averla lei, e non riesco a dirle non ci sentiamo più, non ci vediamo più perchè non posso avere una relazione ufficiale con te. Siamo amici e ci vogliamo bene e fra di noi c'è un'attrazione fisica bestiale che ci fa ribollire il sangue. Quindi è ovvio che quando siamo da soli finisce in un modo solo.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono tante cose in ballo con questa persona e non posso e non voglio troncarle tutte perchè non posso avere quello che mi piacerebbe tanto vivere.



ti accontenti come mi sono accontentato io e non hai rabbia perchè lei noin ti ha promesso nulla, quindi le dai quel che basta saèpete entrambi che è un gioco


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> No, no, è vero....l'ho detto e lo penso. Mi piacerebbe davvero averla tutta per me...come mi piacerebbe avere in garage una ferrari, ma non posso averla lei, e non riesco a dirle non ci sentiamo più, non ci vediamo più perchè non posso avere una relazione ufficiale con te. Siamo amici e ci vogliamo bene e fra di noi c'è un'attrazione fisica bestiale che ci fa ribollire il sangue. Quindi è ovvio che quando siamo da soli finisce in un modo solo.
> 
> Quello che voglio dire è che ci sono tante cose in ballo con questa persona e non posso *e non voglio troncarle tutte perchè non posso avere quello che mi piacerebbe tanto vivere*.


E questo non è frustrante? 

Come fai a vederci crescita o a vederla sempre più bella questa storia se dentro di te pari ben consapevole che non realizzerà MAI le tue aspettative?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Ottobre 2008)

va tutto più che bene, allora...

(?)


----------



## LDS (4 Ottobre 2008)

Fedi è un po' più complicata di quanto possa spiegare. E' frustrante chiedi? A volte si ad essere sincero, quando è con me e siamo insieme, siamo felici, siamo in paradiso e se ne deve andare perchè la chiama il marito, ecco in quel momento è molto furstrante, ma fa parte del gioco (come dice Ale). 
Ma, ripeto, il nostro non è un rapporto basato solo sul sesso o sul fisico, altrimenti durerebbe pochissimo visto che entrambi occupati dobbiamo giustificare ai partner le assenze. Poi siamo fortunati perchè io ho la casa lontano da tutti e non ci conosce nessuno e quindi è sempre disponibile quando abbiamo tempo, tuttavia, il nostro è un rapporto di complicità, di amicizia; ci aiutiamo tanto a vicenda, ci confortiamo qualora ce ne fosse bisogno, trascorriamo tante ore al telefono, mi racconta la sua vita, io le racconto la mia, stiamo crescendo insieme, e nonostante non si possa vivere appieno una relazione, per ovvi motivi, siamo felici di quello che abbiamo.

Poi è inutile che me la racconti, perchè a me piacerebbe non dividere questa donna con il marito, mi piacerebbe addormentarmi abbracciato a lei e svegliarmi con una sua carezza, ma non si può fare e non mi danno l'anima nè pongo out out che porterebbero alla conclusione del nostro rapporto. Mi accontento, anche se non propriamente corretto, di quello che abbiamo.


----------



## Old multipers (4 Ottobre 2008)

Caro Libertà potrebbero essere le mie queste parole che leggo, escludendo decisamente il sapersi accontentare di quello che viene, ma ci sto lavorando...
Sarà che la mia storia dura da tempo, credo parecchio per una storia clandestina, che a volte credo di essere al culmine, al limite della sopportazione umana, mi sembra l'ingiustizia più grande del mondo non potermi svegliare con lui, non poter condividere più di qualche ora...
Per quanto riguarda l'argomento del 3d, io la moglie la vedo spesso, di più ultimamente, da quando ha affilato le unghie e scoperto di avere una spina dorsale, quasi giornalmente. Passa sul lavoro, non è una di molte parole, ma i colleghi fanno a gara per fare i gentili con la moglie del capo, le parlano tutti. L'unica che le sta ben distante sono io, la saluto, mi saluta, ci guardiamo e in quel millesimo di secondo ci parliamo con gli occhi e ti assicuro non ci diciamo cose carine, ma mi rifiuto categoricamente di aver un qualunque genere di rapporto con lei, è sempre stato un punto fisso, anche quando lei non sospettava nulla di me. Non lo trovo giusto, non lo voglio fare, non potrei, non sono capace di parlare con la donna che vive con l'uomo che amo e sorriderle, al solo pensiero mi fa male il cuore. Allo stesso tempo cerco di evitare ogni contatto tra lui e mio marito, in questo caso solo nel rispetto minimo garantito che gli devo e ragionando col senno di poi riesco quasi a sentire il dolore che potrebbe sentire pensando ad eventuali incontri tra loro due. Quindi no, assolutamente no, non se ne parla nemmeno, zero contatti se si può. E lo dico anche per te, avere rapporti con lui finirà per farti male.


----------



## Grande82 (4 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Caro Libertà potrebbero essere le mie queste parole che leggo, escludendo decisamente il sapersi accontentare di quello che viene, ma ci sto lavorando...
> Sarà che la mia storia dura da tempo, credo parecchio per una storia clandestina, che a volte credo di essere al culmine, al limite della sopportazione umana, mi sembra l'ingiustizia più grande del mondo non potermi svegliare con lui, non poter condividere più di qualche ora...
> Per quanto riguarda l'argomento del 3d, io la moglie la vedo spesso, di più ultimamente, da quando ha affilato le unghie e scoperto di avere una spina dorsale, quasi giornalmente. Passa sul lavoro, non è una di molte parole, ma i colleghi fanno a gara per fare i gentili con la moglie del capo, le parlano tutti. L'unica che le sta ben distante sono io, la saluto, mi saluta, ci guardiamo e in quel millesimo di secondo ci parliamo con gli occhi e ti assicuro non ci diciamo cose carine, ma mi rifiuto categoricamente di aver un qualunque genere di rapporto con lei, è sempre stato un punto fisso, anche quando lei non sospettava nulla di me. Non lo trovo giusto, non lo voglio fare, non potrei, non sono capace di parlare con la donna che vive con l'uomo che amo e sorriderle, al solo pensiero mi fa male il cuore. Allo stesso tempo cerco di evitare ogni contatto tra lui e mio marito, in questo caso solo nel rispetto minimo garantito che gli devo e ragionando col senno di poi riesco quasi a sentire il dolore che potrebbe sentire pensando ad eventuali incontri tra loro due. Quindi no, assolutamente no, non se ne parla nemmeno, zero contatti se si può. E lo dico anche per te, avere rapporti con lui finirà per farti male.


sono sempre un pò stupita di queste storie di grandi dolori e grandi amori, come la tua, multipers.
E mi domando: perchè non separarsi entrambi ?Ovviamente se l'intensità del sentimento è ricambiata...


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono sempre un pò stupita di queste storie di grandi dolori e grandi amori, come la tua, multipers.
> E mi domando: perchè non separarsi entrambi ?Ovviamente se l'intensità del sentimento è ricambiata...


 

Anch'io non riesco a capire ma perchè se vivete questi amori così travolgenti non separarsi e dare modo anche agli altri di rifarsi una vita?
Visto che da nessuna delle due parti ci sono figli? Troppo facile così...quando la passione finirà ognuno dei due avrà il nido a cui tornare!! LdS conoscere  e frequentare il marito???? Bruttissimo e di cattivissimo gusto da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> *Anch'io non riesco a capire ma perchè se vivete questi amori così travolgenti non separarsi e dare modo anche agli altri di rifarsi una vita?
> Visto che da nessuna delle due parti ci sono figli? Troppo facile così...quando la passione finirà ognuno dei due avrà il nido a cui tornare!!* LdS conoscere  e frequentare il marito???? Bruttissimo e di cattivissimo gusto da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato



straquoto


----------



## Old notte (5 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Anch'io non riesco a capire ma perchè se vivete questi amori così travolgenti non separarsi e dare modo anche agli altri di rifarsi una vita?
> Visto che da nessuna delle due parti ci sono figli? Troppo facile così...quando la passione finirà ognuno dei due avrà il nido a cui tornare!! LdS conoscere e frequentare il marito???? Bruttissimo e di cattivissimo gusto da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato


 ti stra-quoto pure io... non ne sarei capace anzi mi darebbe fastidio conoscerlo perchè visto che "frequento" la sua donna mi potrei considerare "superiore" e quindi osservarlo sotto una luce diversa.
Dall'alto in basso.....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> ti stra-quoto pure io... non ne sarei capace anzi mi darebbe fastidio conoscerlo perchè visto che "frequento" la sua donna mi potrei considerare "superiore" e quindi osservarlo sotto una luce diversa.
> Dall'alto in basso.....


 Veramente dovresti sentirti molto in basso...


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente dovresti sentirti molto in basso...


in effetti sono d'accordo anche io.


----------



## Old multipers (5 Ottobre 2008)

Capisco che vista da fuori può sembrare strana, ma non è semplice te lo assicuro.
Il sentimento è più che ricambiato, ma restano il peso, la responsabilità, le conseguenze, la paura di prendere una decisione, come sempre legata all'esistenza dei bimbi, tre bimbi che meriterebbero una famiglia serena e "normale". E qui le discussioni si sprecano...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Capisco che vista da fuori può sembrare strana, ma non è semplice te lo assicuro.
> Il sentimento è più che ricambiato, ma restano il peso, la responsabilità, le conseguenze, la paura di prendere una decisione, come sempre legata all'esistenza dei bimbi, tre bimbi che meriterebbero una famiglia serena e "normale". E qui le discussioni si sprecano...


 Ma quante balle!!
I bimbi meritano dei genitori per bene che non tradiscano ...non genitori ipocriti.
Semplicemente si vuole tutto senza pagarne il prezzo.


----------



## Old multipers (5 Ottobre 2008)

E va bene, tutte balle allora!!
Ma perchè mi ostino a a scrivere?!?

Mah


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> E va bene, tutte balle allora!!
> Ma perchè mi ostino a a scrivere?!?
> 
> Mah


Per trovare argomenti autoassolventi...


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Capisco che vista da fuori può sembrare strana, ma non è semplice te lo assicuro.
> Il sentimento è più che ricambiato, ma restano il peso, la responsabilità, le conseguenze, la paura di prendere una decisione, come sempre legata all'esistenza dei bimbi, tre bimbi che meriterebbero una famiglia serena e "normale". E qui le discussioni si sprecano...



I bambini soffrono più in una famiglia fatta di finzione che anzichè in una separazione sana e normale.
Quando si hanno dei figli bisogna avere una cosa che si chiama "senso di responsabilità" altrimenti è meglio decidere di non averli! Non escludo che però l'amore per il partner possa finire. Ma quando ci sono figli di mezzo, si lascia in tutta onostà la persona con cui si sta e dopo si frequentano altre persone.

Non ti giudico ma a me sembra che tu voglia la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca. Non metto in dubbio i vostri sentimenti, essondomici trovata so che sono autentici, ma adesso prendere o lasciare.
Chi tira troppo la corda la spezza sempre.


----------



## Mari' (5 Ottobre 2008)

I figli sono sempre coloro che pagano per i capricci/frivolezze/sfizi e passioni dei genitori ... purtroppo e' cosi.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Anch'io non riesco a capire ma perchè se vivete questi amori così travolgenti non separarsi e dare modo anche agli altri di rifarsi una vita?
> Visto che da nessuna delle due parti ci sono figli? Troppo facile così...quando la passione finirà ognuno dei due avrà il nido a cui tornare!! LdS conoscere  e frequentare il marito???? Bruttissimo e di cattivissimo gusto da te non me lo sarei mai aspettato


Concordo in tutto!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

notte ha detto:


> ti stra-quoto pure io... non ne sarei capace anzi mi darebbe fastidio conoscerlo p*erchè visto che "frequento" la sua donna mi potrei considerare "superiore"* e quindi osservarlo sotto una luce diversa.
> Dall'alto in basso.....


o viceversa...!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> E va bene, tutte balle allora!!
> Ma perchè mi ostino a a scrivere?!?
> 
> Mah


Amnesia! Benritrovata, ma qual'è la tua storia? Non ricordo piu'...!


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sono sempre un pò stupita di queste storie di grandi dolori e grandi amori, come la tua, multipers.
> E mi domando: perchè non separarsi entrambi ?Ovviamente se l'intensità del sentimento è ricambiata...


non sarà perché l'amore non è COSI' grande?!


----------



## Old fatanera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non sarà perché l'amore non è COSI' grande?!


Le palle non so grosse abbastanza.


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

ma sai che non penso sia solo una questione di palle?

E' che crescendo, avendo una famiglia, di fatto ti trovi a vivere due esperienze diverse: da un lato quella dell'Amore - Eros, dall'altro quella dell'Amore - Famiglia.

Sicuramente ci sono personaggi squallidi che non cambierebbero la loro vita e le loro preferenze in nessun caso (a danno di coloro che interagiscono con loro) ma ci sono anche persone che ci si trovano benissimo a vivere sentimenti "sdoppiati", proprio perché in cuor loro sanno che trattasi di esperienze "diverse"; ciascuna richiudibile nel suo mondo.

 Nel caso di Multipers, se dura da anni, è inevitabilmente così. Mi fa specie che loro lavorino insieme: personalmente troverei quest'arrangiamento di una tristezza infinita, e non me lo saprei "raccontare" come amore, ma non tutti i gusti sono alla menta.

Sono già piu' perplessa sul caso di LDS, perché trovo:
- del tutto improprio che una donna adulta manipoli così un ragazzo giovane
- loro di fatto condividono una quotidianità che trovo davvero stridente con le vite "a parte"; che quindi diventano di fatto "meno" dei veri matrimoni.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ma sai che non penso sia solo una questione di palle?
> 
> E' che crescendo, avendo una famiglia, di fatto ti trovi a vivere due esperienze diverse: da un lato quella dell'Amore - Eros, dall'altro quella dell'Amore - Famiglia.
> 
> ...


La risposta è.... nella tua firma..... con l'aggiunta della giovane età di Lds


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> La risposta è.... nella tua firma..... con l'aggiunta della giovane età di Lds


pensi che anche a me abbia manipolato?


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Mi riferisco ad una manipolazione ben peggiore di quella solo sessuale. Lei ha un rapporto molto intenso con LDS, ma una donna di quell'età non puo' vederlo come suo pari!

Ale, voi eravate coetanei, mi pare...!


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi riferisco ad una manipolazione ben peggiore di quella solo sessuale. Lei ha un rapporto molto intenso con LDS, ma una donna di quell'età non puo' vederlo come suo pari!
> 
> Ale, voi eravate coetanei, mi pare...!


 
no! io ora ho 31 anni lei 36


----------



## Verena67 (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ah!
beh cinque anni pero' non sono un'enormità...


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Ottobre 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> > I bambini soffrono più in una famiglia fatta di finzione che anzichè in una separazione sana e normale.


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pensi che anche a me abbia manipolato?


 
Naturalmente stavo scherzando. Ti parla una che è stata per tre anni con un ragazzo di 8 anni più giovane; anch'io avevo cominciato la storia quando ero ancora fidanzata. ho reputato dopo un pò di lasciare il fidanzato e di buttarmi anima e corpo in quella storia.... è stat bella ma non abbiamo avuto futuro anche a causa della differenza di età... Cinque anni di differenza quando si hanno trentanni o giu di lì non sono niente...


----------



## Old alesera (5 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Naturalmente stavo scherzando. Ti parla una che è stata per tre anni con un ragazzo di 8 anni più giovane; anch'io avevo cominciato la storia quando ero ancora fidanzata. ho reputato dopo un pò di lasciare il fidanzato e di buttarmi anima e corpo in quella storia.... è stat bella ma non abbiamo avuto futuro anche a causa della differenza di età... Cinque anni di differenza quando si hanno trentanni o giu di lì non sono niente...


 
ah avevi lasciato il tuo ragazzo per il tuo amante e poi è andata male anche con lui?


----------



## Old confusa e ferita (5 Ottobre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ah avevi lasciato il tuo ragazzo per il tuo amante e poi è andata male anche con lui?


Si, come amante è durato pochino; mi piace fare le cose alla luce del sole con il fidanzato era già una storia finita. Ero comunque piccola io avevo 27 anni e lui 19... percui è naturale che poi sia finita.


----------



## Old multipers (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ma credete davvero che tutto dev'essere dettato dalla convenienza?
Credete che basti sentirsi dire che i figli non hanno bisogno di finzione?
Ma cosa ne sapete voi dei miei dubbi, delle notti insonni a pensare quale sia la cosa migliore da fare? Lo so anche io che non avrei dovuto avere un amante, che sarei dovuta restare fedele alle mie scelte passate, ma la frittata è fata e dopo aver provato a troncare più volte, aver cercato di convincermi che dovevo riuscire a tirar fuori ancora qualcosa dal mio matrimonio per il bene di mia figlia ora vivo in una situazione allucinante. Vedere tua figlia che cerca suo padre, che chiede di lui nei momenti quotidiani mi fa immaginare il momento in cui dovrò spiegarle perchè la sera il suo papà non potrà essere più con lei, perchè non potrà più vivere con noi. Allo stesso modo l'altro in questione soffre al pensiero di poter vedere i suoi figli in giorni prestabiliti, non potersi più svegliare con loro, non poter essere parte integrante e costante della loro vita come il solo vivere insieme può dare. E' difficile spiegare qui, anche se non ci vuole poi molto ad immaginare, ma vi assicuro che non tutto gira intorno all'ipocrisia, non tutto è ragionato sul sesso, sull'opportunismo. Credo fermamente di aver incontrato il grande amore, si quello da film, da libro, da romanzo e non è cosa semplice trovare una soluzione. Nel frattempo, incapaci di prendere decisioni coraggiose, il tempo passa e tutto si complica, ci sono periodi in cui è uno o l'altro a spingere per prendere una decisine che ci avvicini finalmente ad una vita insieme, ma non è facile, vi assicuro non lo è, forse un giorno ce la faremo...


----------



## Bruja (5 Ottobre 2008)

*multipers*



multipers ha detto:


> Ma credete davvero che tutto dev'essere dettato dalla convenienza?
> Credete che basti sentirsi dire che i figli non hanno bisogno di finzione?
> Ma cosa ne sapete voi dei miei dubbi, delle notti insonni a pensare quale sia la cosa migliore da fare? Lo so anche io che non avrei dovuto avere un amante, che sarei dovuta restare fedele alle mie scelte passate, ma la frittata è fata e dopo aver provato a troncare più volte, aver cercato di convincermi che dovevo riuscire a tirar fuori ancora qualcosa dal mio matrimonio per il bene di mia figlia ora vivo in una situazione allucinante. Vedere tua figlia che cerca suo padre, che chiede di lui nei momenti quotidiani mi fa immaginare il momento in cui dovrò spiegarle perchè la sera il suo papà non potrà essere più con lei, perchè non potrà più vivere con noi. Allo stesso modo l'altro in questione soffre al pensiero di poter vedere i suoi figli in giorni prestabiliti, non potersi più svegliare con loro, non poter essere parte integrante e costante della loro vita come il solo vivere insieme può dare. E' difficile spiegare qui, anche se non ci vuole poi molto ad immaginare, ma vi assicuro che non tutto gira intorno all'ipocrisia, non tutto è ragionato sul sesso, sull'opportunismo. Credo fermamente di aver incontrato il grande amore, si quello da film, da libro, da romanzo e non è cosa semplice trovare una soluzione. Nel frattempo, incapaci di prendere decisioni coraggiose, il tempo passa e tutto si complica, ci sono periodi in cui è uno o l'altro a spingere per prendere una decisine che ci avvicini finalmente ad una vita insieme, ma non è facile, vi assicuro non lo è, forse un giorno ce la faremo...


Che possiate farcela non ne dubito, ma il tempo lavora sempre pert conto suo e quando accadrà potrebbe non essere più una priorità per voi. E guarda che lo dico con la massima comprensione e serenità.
Io non credo per nulla all'ipocrisia, ma ho la certezza che più una cosa é di difficile realizzazione, ed é desiderata e più é idealizzata... almeno l'esperienza mi ha sempre confermato questo concetto.
Difficile che quello che provate ora.... per eccelso che appaia, superi la routine che tutto livella, e proprio il non stare insieme vi rende tanto attratti... più non potrete convivere e più vi amerete per il mantenimento di un sentimento di privazione.
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Ma credete davvero che tutto dev'essere dettato dalla convenienza?
> Credete che basti sentirsi dire che i figli non hanno bisogno di finzione?
> Ma cosa ne sapete voi dei miei dubbi, delle notti insonni a pensare quale sia la cosa migliore da fare? Lo so anche io che non avrei dovuto avere un amante, che sarei dovuta restare fedele alle mie scelte passate, ma la frittata è fata e dopo aver provato a troncare più volte, aver cercato di convincermi che dovevo riuscire a tirar fuori ancora qualcosa dal mio matrimonio per il bene di mia figlia ora vivo in una situazione allucinante. Vedere tua figlia che cerca suo padre, che chiede di lui nei momenti quotidiani mi fa immaginare il momento in cui dovrò spiegarle perchè la sera il suo papà non potrà essere più con lei, perchè non potrà più vivere con noi. Allo stesso modo l'altro in questione soffre al pensiero di poter vedere i suoi figli in giorni prestabiliti, non potersi più svegliare con loro, non poter essere parte integrante e costante della loro vita come il solo vivere insieme può dare. E' difficile spiegare qui, anche se non ci vuole poi molto ad immaginare, ma vi assicuro che non tutto gira intorno all'ipocrisia, non tutto è ragionato sul sesso, sull'opportunismo. Credo fermamente di aver incontrato il grande amore, si quello da film, da libro, da romanzo e non è cosa semplice trovare una soluzione. Nel frattempo, incapaci di prendere decisioni coraggiose, il tempo passa e tutto si complica, ci sono periodi in cui è uno o l'altro a spingere per prendere una decisine che ci avvicini finalmente ad una vita insieme, ma non è facile, vi assicuro non lo è, forse un giorno ce la faremo...


Io credo che l'onestà sia un obbligo nei confronti delle persone che comunque, mentre siete tormentati ma intanto vi godete il vostro amore da film, condividono con voi la quotidianeità e il peso relativo.
Penso che se veniste scoperti il disastro sarebbe tale che neppure lo riuscite a immaginare.
Credo che forse avete una fifa blu che se doveste affrontare la realtà tutto il grande amore si ridimensionerebbe e che il peso delle macerie alle vostre spalle vi impedirebbe di viverlo serenamente.
E sono convinta che più accomulate menzogne più tutto diventa più difficile e nessuna scelta può più essere onesta.
E son convinta che alla serenità dei figli bisogna pensarci prima e che considerarla dopo è solo un'alibi per cercare di trovare un riflesso di altruismo in un mare di egoismo.


Aggiungo che mi fa anche un po' vomitare che non si vogliano pagare le conseguenze di quello che si fa e che non vi preoccupate di non vedere i figli ...ma che i figli vi vedano per come siete.


----------



## Old multipers (5 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Che possiate farcela non ne dubito, ma il tempo lavora sempre pert conto suo e quando accadrà potrebbe non essere più una priorità per voi. E guarda che lo dico con la massima comprensione e serenità.
> Io non credo per nulla all'ipocrisia, ma ho la certezza che più una cosa é di difficile realizzazione, ed é desiderata e più é idealizzata... almeno l'esperienza mi ha sempre confermato questo concetto.
> Difficile che quello che provate ora.... per eccelso che appaia, superi la routine che tutto livella, e proprio il non stare insieme vi rende tanto attratti... più non potrete convivere e più vi amerete per il mantenimento di un sentimento di privazione.
> Bruja


E ci ho pensato un sacco anche io a questa cosa...


----------



## Old multipers (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che l'onestà sia un obbligo nei confronti delle persone che comunque, mentre siete tormentati ma intanto vi godete il vostro amore da film, condividono con voi la quotidianeità e il peso relativo.
> Penso che se veniste scoperti il disastro sarebbe tale che neppure lo riuscite a immaginare.
> Credo che forse avete una fifa blu che se doveste affrontare la realtà tutto il grande amore si ridimensionerebbe e che il peso delle macerie alle vostre spalle vi impedirebbe di viverlo serenamente.
> E sono convinta che più accomulate menzogne più tutto diventa più difficile e nessuna scelta può più essere onesta.
> ...



Ma guarda che io mica me la racconto, sono anche d'accordo con quel che scrivi, pensa...
E' con questi argomenti che quando mi sono sentita al culmine sono andata da lui per chiudere questa storia. Esattamente con le stesse parole direi.
E' per questo anche che non si dorme.
E se avere una fifa blu vuol dire aver paura di fare un casino, mettere in mezzo un sacco di persone (perchè ci sono i figli, i coniugi, suo padre e sua madre che io conosco e sanno tutto, i miei genitori), tante persone che ne soffrirebbereo, più di tutto per via dei bambini, per poi scoprire di non esser capace di reggere il peso delle macerie sulle spalle, beh allora ce l'ho, ho una fifa blu.
Il nostro amore da romanzo, sarà tale solo alle condizioni attuali, lo so bene, anche perchè per poter superare tutto quello che abbiamo davanti ci vogliono tante di quelle caratteristiche umane che non sono certa di possedere. L'eventuale cataclisma ci farà diventare due poveri mortali, l'ho imparato in questi anni che le favole non esistono, ma non sono capace di stare senza di lui. Dovrei, lo so...


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

Ragazzi, non so perchè, ma mi sento di rammentarvi che sono un essere pensante dotato di intelletto. Non mi sento manipolato perchè non c'è nulla da manipolare. Sono solo sentimenti che non non posso esprimere come vorrei, ma che, al momento, non pesano come macigni perchè ho altre cose per la testa.
A trentanni se si trova bene con me, se è felice insieme a me, se la mia compagnia la rallegra e la fa star bene si vede che proprio un deficiente immaturo non sono. Per carità, non sto cercando di dimostrare a nessuno di essere cosa non sono, ma probabilmente l'educazione, scolastica e non, dei miei genitori, la sofferenza sopportata per anni, mi ha costretto a guardare le cose in maniera diversa. 
Non è l'età che qualifica una persona, non è la carta d'identità di questa donna che non mi permette di viverla. 
Di sicuro c'è che non mi manipola perchè non ha nulla da ottenere da me, io non umilio me stesso per una scopata, non mi danno l'anima per stare con lei. Prendo quello che è possibile prendere nei limiti e nel tempo che abbiamo a disposizione. Nessuno mi circuisce perchè non sono nè stolto, nè ignorante, nè, tantomeno, tonto. Al massimo è il contrario.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io credo che l'onestà sia un obbligo nei confronti delle persone che comunque, mentre siete tormentati ma intanto vi godete il vostro amore da film, condividono con voi la quotidianeità e il peso relativo.
> Penso che se veniste scoperti il disastro sarebbe tale che neppure lo riuscite a immaginare.
> Credo che forse avete una fifa blu che se doveste affrontare la realtà tutto il grande amore si ridimensionerebbe e che il peso delle macerie alle vostre spalle vi impedirebbe di viverlo serenamente.
> E sono convinta che più accomulate menzogne più tutto diventa più difficile e nessuna scelta può più essere onesta.
> ...


Mi sento completamente daccordo con te. Io non distruggo l'integrità morale di nessun bambino innocente. Suo marito e la mia ragazza sono adulti e vaccinati.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io mica me la racconto, sono anche d'accordo con quel che scrivi, pensa...
> E' con questi argomenti che quando mi sono sentita al culmine sono andata da lui per chiudere questa storia. Esattamente con le stesse parole direi.
> E' per questo anche che non si dorme.
> E se avere una fifa blu vuol dire aver paura di fare un casino, mettere in mezzo un sacco di persone (perchè ci sono i figli, i coniugi, suo padre e sua madre che io conosco e sanno tutto, i miei genitori), tante persone che ne soffrirebbereo, più di tutto per via dei bambini, per poi scoprire di non esser capace di reggere il peso delle macerie sulle spalle, beh allora ce l'ho, ho una fifa blu.
> Il nostro amore da romanzo, sarà tale solo alle condizioni attuali, lo so bene, anche perchè per poter superare tutto quello che abbiamo davanti ci vogliono tante di quelle caratteristiche umane che non sono certa di possedere. L'eventuale cataclisma ci farà diventare due poveri mortali, l'ho imparato in questi anni che le favole non esistono, ma non sono capace di stare senza di lui. Dovrei, lo so...



ti capisco, ma i tuoi figli non meritano un giorno di vederti andare via di casa. Avresti dovuto pensarci prima. Adesso è tardi e l'unica cosa che puoi fare è proteggere i tuoi bambini da un uragano che si può abbattere sulla tua famiglia per il tuo romanzo.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Vi lascio con un quesito che mi piacerebbe approfondire con le vostre esperienze.
> 
> Io sto cominciando a conoscere il marito di lei, abbiamo pranzato insieme, l'ho accompagnato in macchina, sa che la sento per telefono e che l'aiuto e le sono vicino...insomma sa che esisto e che sono una presenza nella sua vita.
> 
> ...


Io, al'epoca, evitavo come la peste. Scattano meccanismi orribili, e mi pare anche un po' crudele.


----------



## Rebecca (5 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Beh, certo. Un'amante è gelosa della moglie, e di nessun'altra donna.


Io quando facevo l'amante non ero gelosa della moglie, ma lo ero di tutte le altre... e il tempo mi ha dato ragione.


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Io quando facevo l'amante non ero gelosa della moglie, ma lo ero di tutte le altre... e il tempo mi ha dato ragione.



anche io. Pensa che a volte sono contento che stia con il marito perchè se fosse libera avrei paura si scopasse mezzo mondo, almeno così so di essere il numero 2 (forse) e non il numero (222)!


----------



## Rebecca (5 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> anche io. Pensa che a volte sono contento che stia con il marito perchè se fosse libera avrei paura si scopasse mezzo mondo, almeno così so di essere il numero 2 (forse) e non il numero (222)!


il meccanismo è assurdo, ma l'ho provato.
comunque io venni mollata in contemporanea alla moglie per l'ex amante rediviva... quindil... mica tanto assurdo, in fondo.


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> anche io. Pensa che a volte sono contento che stia con il marito perchè se fosse libera avrei paura si scopasse mezzo mondo, almeno così so di essere il numero 2 (forse) e non il numero (222)!


Cavolo, non hai una gran bella opinione di lei....


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Cavolo, non hai una gran bella opinione di lei....


è troppo bella per stare con una persona sola....


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> è troppo bella per stare con una persona sola....


che visione distorta....


----------



## LDS (5 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> che visione distorta....



se non fossi geloso non la penseri così. Ma nella assurdità delle cose ti dico. Adesso so che è a casa e che dorme con il marito. Se fosse sola e non fosse con me non riuscirei a fidarmi nemmeno un po' e vivrei distruggendomi.


----------



## Pocahontas (5 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se non fossi geloso non la penseri così. Ma nella assurdità delle cose ti dico. Adesso so che è a casa e che dorme con il marito. Se fosse sola e non fosse con me non riuscirei a fidarmi nemmeno un po' e vivrei distruggendomi.


 
e come fai a non essere geloso del marito?!

non è una provocazione, me lo chiedo davvero.... lo conosci anche, puoi immaginarla con una persona ben precisa, il che è peggio che non sapere  dove e con chi è, no?


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> e come fai a non essere geloso del marito?!
> 
> non è una provocazione, me lo chiedo davvero.... lo conosci anche, puoi immaginarla con una persona ben precisa, il che è peggio che non sapere  dove e con chi è, no?


No, nemmeno per sogno, perchè il marito è una realtà che esisteva ancora prima che io sapessi che lei esistesse, mentre gli altri verrebbero dopo di me. E' molto complicato sia da spiegare che da capire. Poi il marito è una brava persona e ho molta stima di lui. Non sono geloso del marito. Sono gelosissimo di tutte le figure maschili che quotidianamente ci provano con lei.


----------



## Pocahontas (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> No, nemmeno per sogno, perchè il marito è una realtà che esisteva ancora prima che io sapessi che lei esistesse, mentre gli altri verrebbero dopo di me. E' molto complicato sia da spiegare che da capire. Poi il marito è una brava persona e ho molta stima di lui. Non sono geloso del marito. Sono gelosissimo di tutte le figure maschili che quotidianamente ci provano con lei.


Sì, ho capito. Però è strano perchè molti amanti hanno la sensazione di essere "immuni" da altri tradimenti, proprio per la loro condizione di amanti (è come se pagassero già il loro prezzo, perchè mai la sorte dovrebbe accanirsi ulteriormente...). 

Poi se stimi il marito, non dovresti esserne più geloso, anzichè questa essere un'attenuante? Invece no, è un pò il tuo cane da guardia, che le mette il guinzaglio (non cortissimo, altrimenti non ci saresti sato tu) così da tenerla a bada...

comunque vada, auguri!

Buonanotte a tutti!


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2008)

Pocahontas ha detto:


> Sì, ho capito. Però è strano perchè molti amanti hanno la sensazione di essere "immuni" da altri tradimenti, proprio per la loro condizione di amanti (è come se pagassero già il loro prezzo, perchè mai la sorte dovrebbe accanirsi ulteriormente...).
> 
> Poi se stimi il marito, non dovresti esserne più geloso, anzichè questa essere un'attenuante? Invece no, è un pò il tuo cane da guardia, che le mette il guinzaglio (non cortissimo, altrimenti non ci saresti sato tu) così da tenerla a bada...
> 
> ...



di fatti io non sono geloso del marito. E poi non mi sento immune da altri tradimenti perchè non è mia la donna e non è con me che dovrebbe giustificarsi. Il guinzaglio ce l'ha sufficiente corto, sennò sarebbe sempre a casa mia...ma non è così semplice.

notte pocah!


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> di fatti io non sono geloso del marito. E poi non mi sento immune da altri tradimenti perchè non è mia la donna e non è con me che dovrebbe giustificarsi. Il guinzaglio ce l'ha sufficiente corto, sennò sarebbe sempre a casa mia...ma non è così semplice.
> 
> notte pocah!


 
non è la tua donna nel senso che non lo è o perché tu non la senti la tua donna?
rispondi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> Ma guarda che io mica me la racconto, sono anche d'accordo con quel che scrivi, pensa...
> E' con questi argomenti che quando mi sono sentita al culmine sono andata da lui per chiudere questa storia. Esattamente con le stesse parole direi.
> E' per questo anche che non si dorme.
> E se avere una fifa blu vuol dire aver paura di fare un casino, mettere in mezzo un sacco di persone (perchè ci sono i figli, i coniugi, suo padre e sua madre che io conosco e sanno tutto, i miei genitori), tante persone che ne soffrirebbereo, più di tutto per via dei bambini, per poi scoprire di non esser capace di reggere il peso delle macerie sulle spalle, beh allora ce l'ho, ho una fifa blu.
> Il nostro amore da romanzo, sarà tale solo alle condizioni attuali, lo so bene, anche perchè per poter superare tutto quello che abbiamo davanti ci vogliono tante di quelle caratteristiche umane che non sono certa di possedere. L'eventuale cataclisma ci farà diventare due poveri mortali, l'ho imparato in questi anni che le favole non esistono, ma non sono capace di stare senza di lui. Dovrei, lo so...


Nella vita si supera tutto anche le tragedie vere.
Puoi (potete) tranquillamente superare di chiudere questa storia se è meno pesante di chiudere i matrimoni.
Continuare così è invece un correre verso il precipizio. 
Sicura che senza questo dramma non ti sentiresti insoddisfatta di una vita tranquilla?
Non c'è un po' di Bovary in tutto questo?


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è la tua donna nel senso che non lo è o perché tu non la senti la tua donna?
> rispondi.



la sento tantissimo mia, mi strugge non averla qua questa sera, ma difatti non è la mia donna.

Lei è mia quando è con me ed io sono completamente suo quando siamo lei ed io. Ma è una costante di ore non di giorni, settimane, mesi.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ragazzi, non so perchè, ma mi sento di rammentarvi che sono un essere pensante dotato di intelletto. Non mi sento manipolato perchè non c'è nulla da manipolare. Sono solo sentimenti che non non posso esprimere come vorrei, ma che, al momento, non pesano come macigni perchè ho altre cose per la testa.
> A trentanni se si trova bene con me, se è felice insieme a me, se la mia compagnia la rallegra e la fa star bene si vede che proprio un deficiente immaturo non sono. Per carità, non sto cercando di dimostrare a nessuno di essere cosa non sono, ma probabilmente l'educazione, scolastica e non, dei miei genitori, la sofferenza sopportata per anni, mi ha costretto a guardare le cose in maniera diversa.
> Non è l'età che qualifica una persona, non è la carta d'identità di questa donna che non mi permette di viverla.
> Di sicuro c'è che non mi manipola perchè non ha nulla da ottenere da me, io non umilio me stesso per una scopata, non mi danno l'anima per stare con lei. Prendo quello che è possibile prendere nei limiti e nel tempo che abbiamo a disposizione. Nessuno mi circuisce perchè non sono nè stolto, nè ignorante, nè, tantomeno, tonto. Al massimo è il contrario.


 
io ci credo. credo senza ombra di dubbio che lei stia bene con te, che fra di voi il sesso vada a mille come le altre cose in comune.
il punto è che credo pure che tutto ciò sia l'espressione più bassa di un amore.
ma non perché tradite i vostri partner, ma perché siete gente che preferisce tenere il culo al sicuro senza rischiare niente.
ho detto.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la sento tantissimo mia, mi strugge non averla qua questa sera, ma difatti non è la mia donna.
> 
> Lei è mia quando è con me ed io sono completamente suo quando siamo lei ed io. Ma è una costante di ore non di giorni, settimane, mesi.


sono tutte balle. le tue e le sue.
siete semplicemente due che amano farsi altra gente non richiando un *****.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono tutte balle. le tue e le sue.
> siete semplicemente due che amano farsi altra gente non richiando un *****.


 Ma quanto ti quoto!


----------



## LDS (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sono tutte balle. le tue e le sue.
> siete semplicemente due che amano farsi altra gente non richiando un *****.



Annuccia bella, ci sono cose che si possono fare ed altre che non si possono fare. A me piacciono tanto le donne, mi attizzano parecchio e vivrei per la f. 
Tuttavia a me interessa solo lei, non altra gente.


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Annuccia bella, ci sono cose che si possono fare ed altre che non si possono fare. A me piacciono tanto le donne, mi attizzano parecchio e vivrei per la f.
> Tuttavia a me interessa solo lei, non altra gente.


non scadere, per lo meno, nel ruolo del deficiente... questo no!

(pessimo post. fattelo dire...)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non scadere, per lo meno, nel ruolo del deficiente... questo no!
> 
> (pessimo post. fattelo dire...)








     buonanotte


----------



## Old Anna A (6 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> buonanotte


preferisco: good morning vietnam


----------



## Old Vulvia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ci credo. credo senza ombra di dubbio che lei stia bene con te, che fra di voi il sesso vada a mille come le altre cose in comune.
> il punto è che credo pure che tutto ciò sia l'espressione più bassa di un amore.
> ma non perché tradite i vostri partner, ma perché siete gente che preferisce tenere il culo al sicuro senza rischiare niente.
> ho detto.


----------



## Old belledejour (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> io ci credo. credo senza ombra di dubbio che lei stia bene con te, che fra di voi il sesso vada a mille come le altre cose in comune.
> il punto è che credo pure che tutto ciò sia l'espressione più bassa di un amore.
> ma non perché tradite i vostri partner, ma perché siete gente che preferisce tenere il culo al sicuro senza rischiare niente.
> ho detto.




quotissimo


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Anna ti quoto. Specie sul "non rischiare niente": un amore che non sa rischiare è proprio piccino!


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

confusa e ferita ha detto:


> Naturalmente stavo scherzando. Ti parla una che è stata per tre anni con un ragazzo di 8 anni più giovane; anch'io avevo cominciato la storia quando ero ancora fidanzata. ho reputato dopo un pò di lasciare il fidanzato e di buttarmi anima e corpo in quella storia.... è stat bella ma non abbiamo avuto futuro anche a causa della differenza di età... Cinque anni di differenza quando si hanno trentanni o giu di lì non sono niente...


sono un'enormità. Conosco situazioni del genere e le vedo malissimo...per la cronaca, com'è finita?


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Anna ti quoto. Specie sul "non rischiare niente": un amore che non sa rischiare è proprio piccino!


 
quoto chi ha quotato.


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

multipers ha detto:


> M Credo fermamente di aver incontrato il grande amore, si quello da film, da libro, da romanzo e non è cosa semplice trovare una soluzione. Nel frattempo, incapaci di prendere decisioni coraggiose, il tempo passa e tutto si complica, ci sono periodi i*n cui è uno o l'altro *a spingere per prendere una decisine che ci avvicini finalmente ad una vita insieme, ma non è facile, vi assicuro non lo è, forse un giorno ce la faremo...


scusa la curiosità, ma uno o l'altro, o sempre uno?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> anche io. Pensa che a volte sono contento che stia con il marito perchè se fosse libera avrei paura si scopasse mezzo mondo, almeno così so di essere il numero 2 (forse) e non il numero (222)!



complimentoni per l'opinione che hai di lei!


----------



## Old multipers (6 Ottobre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa la curiosità, ma uno o l'altro, o sempre uno?


Uno e l'altro


----------



## Verena67 (6 Ottobre 2008)

Scusa, ma detto così sembra che "No dai lascia tua moglie, anzi no"  - "al contrario, hai ragione, sei tu che devi lasciare tuo marito" - "Ma no, sai forse è meglio che tu lasci tua moglie e io mio marito" - "Senti sai che ti dico? Famose du spaghi...!"


----------

